# 2016-1017 GIRLS HIGH SCHOOL SOCCER THREAD



## gkrent (Dec 3, 2016)

There used to be a forum for this, but since there isn't anymore...here's the thread, and here's the OC Varsity Pre-Season Top 10:

http://www.ocvarsity.com/articles/league-85845-cif-year.html

Lets Talk!

Edison Played San Clemente and tied this week.    Thoughts, Comments, Cheers?

PS:  Please don't post anything about how your daughter isn't playing high school because she's too good for HS or she's getting ready for DA or some other nonsense.  This thread is for people who are or have players in CIF and have some cheering on to do!


----------



## NoGoal (Dec 3, 2016)

gkrent said:


> There used to be a forum for this, but since there isn't anymore...here's the thread, and here's the OC Varsity Pre-Season Top 10:
> 
> http://www.ocvarsity.com/articles/league-85845-cif-year.html
> 
> ...


Nice shout out to your DD


----------



## gkrent (Dec 3, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> My DD loves HS.  Her team got crushed by Los Osos
> 
> Nice shout out to your DD


What division is your kid in this year?  Yet another topic for discussion in this thread!  I know the formidable Cypress HS was bumped up a division or two...they will be playing teams that are more comparable to them, but does that make them happy or concerned?


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Dec 3, 2016)

gkrent said:


> What division is your kid in this year?  Yet another topic for discussion in this thread!  I know the formidable Cypress HS was bumped up a division or two...they will be playing teams that are more comparable to them, but does that make them happy or concerned?


What team does your DD play for?


----------



## gkrent (Dec 3, 2016)

LadiesMan217 said:


> What team does your DD play for?


Edison Chargers!!! Go Green and Gold!  How about you?  This thread is for ALL of Southern Section, San Diego Section and LA!  Post away!  Brag Away!  Smack Talk away!!


----------



## gkrent (Dec 3, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Nice shout out to your DD


NoGoal:  Does your DD play for Upland?  If so we play you this week!  on your turf!!  YAAAASSSS!!!!


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Dec 3, 2016)

I love High School soccer! The team gets what is dealt to them . We need a section on here....


----------



## gkrent (Dec 3, 2016)

LadiesMan217 said:


> I love High School soccer! The team gets what is dealt to them . We need a section on here....


So what team are you rooting for?  I'm assuming you don't have a DD playing because you didn't answer the question....


----------



## NoGoal (Dec 3, 2016)

gkrent said:


> NoGoal:  Does your DD play for Upland?  If so we play you this week!  on your turf!!  YAAAASSSS!!!!


She plays for Alta Loma, but she was just cleared to start training again on Monday.  Last Friday night her HS team got crushed by Los Osos 5-0.


----------



## gkrent (Dec 3, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> She plays for Alta Loma, but she was just cleared to start training again on Monday.  Last Friday night her HS team got crushed by Los Osos 5-0.


Yikes!  I hope she can get back on the field for League and make a difference for her team!  Maybe they wouldn't have been so crushed if she was ready to play last week ;-)  Good luck this season!!


----------



## NoGoal (Dec 3, 2016)

gkrent said:


> Yikes!  I hope she can get back on the field for League and make a difference for her team!  Maybe they wouldn't have been so crushed if she was ready to play last week ;-)  Good luck this season!!


Thanks, I think she will be playing in a couple of weeks.  Her HS coaches are going to work her back slowly, so she is fit and in form by league.


----------



## NoGoal (Dec 3, 2016)

Anybody know and can explain the new CIF playoff qualifications....Bdobs, I think you would.

My DDs HS team is D5 and last year her HS finished runner-up in the D5 CIF Championships.  My DD told me, if they win league this year.....they play in the D2 CIF Playoffs.  Why is that?


----------



## gkrent (Dec 3, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Anybody know and can explain the new CIF playoff qualifications....Bdobs, I think you would.
> 
> My DDs HS team is D5 and last year her HS finished runner-up in the D5 CIF Championships.  My DD told me, if they win league this year.....they play in the D2 CIF Playoffs.  Why is that?


This article might be helpful http://www.presstelegram.com/sports/20161025/new-cif-ss-playoff-divisions-for-winter-sports-coming-friday  I don't think your DD's team can guarantee CIF playoffs in a higher division but if they win league it will change their Playoff division rankings for the next year assuming they were in the upper echelon of the division they play in now.  I'm not certain, though, as there might be different rules for playoffs for different divisions.


----------



## espola (Dec 4, 2016)

gkrent said:


> Edison Chargers!!! Go Green and Gold!  How about you?  This thread is for ALL of Southern Section, San Diego Section and LA!  Post away!  Brag Away!  Smack Talk away!!


Jim Rome syndrome.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 4, 2016)

gkrent said:


> This article might be helpful http://www.presstelegram.com/sports/20161025/new-cif-ss-playoff-divisions-for-winter-sports-coming-friday  I don't think your DD's team can guarantee CIF playoffs in a higher division but if they win league it will change their Playoff division rankings for the next year assuming they were in the upper echelon of the division they play in now.  I'm not certain, though, as there might be different rules for playoffs for different divisions.



That is some complicated stuff.  Did the CIF guys/girls write the tax code too?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 4, 2016)

gkrent said:


> Edison Chargers!!! Go Green and Gold!  How about you?  This thread is for ALL of Southern Section, San Diego Section and LA!  Post away!  Brag Away!  Smack Talk away!!


Good luck to your daughter this season.    May she stay healthy and win all the accolades that she desires.  My player always liked your player when they were teammates.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 4, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Thanks, I think she will be playing in a couple of weeks.  Her HS coaches are going to work her back slowly, so she is fit and in form by league.


Don't rush it NG.  She has big things in her near future.


----------



## espola (Dec 4, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> That is some complicated stuff.  Did the CIF guys/girls write the tax code too?


San Diego CIF used to be fairly straightforward - Divisions were based on enrollment, with some exceptions allowed up or down if a school petitioned for it and had a good cause.  Now most sports are based on a complicated competition formula weighted over 5 years, that allows promotion and relegation every year, but usually not by more than a single level.  In the popular sports (like soccer), Division 1 is 20 teams, all of whom get into the playoffs - the top 8 into Open Division playoff, the remainder into Division 1 playoff.


----------



## Surfref (Dec 5, 2016)

LadiesMan217 said:


> I love High School soccer! The team gets what is dealt to them . We need a section on here....


Except the private schools that can basically recruit.


----------



## Surfref (Dec 5, 2016)

No kid playing, but I still referee HS soccer.  The HS forums have been useful in providing me with some insight into the teams I will be officiating.  The change in the teams from December to January is also interesting to see.  One girls team I refereed the other day was missing 3 ECNL and 2 other high level club players.  I am sure that when I see that team again in January or February they will have a completely different level of play.  Some teams tend to develop the chemistry very early usually because a lot of the players play for the same club, while others take a good month to develop that on-field chemistry.  I have noticed over the years that a lot of the teams that develop that early season chemistry because the players play for the same club tend to stagnate as the season goes on and get beat by teams they beat easily in December or early January.

Good luck to all of your kids this HS season and I hope they stay injury free.  Don't yell at us referees.  The dual referee system used in most HS games has some drawbacks.


----------



## outside! (Dec 5, 2016)

The best thing about playing Cathedral is that they pay for a three ref crew.


----------



## Surfref (Dec 5, 2016)

outside! said:


> The best thing about playing Cathedral is that they pay for a three ref crew.


There are a few HS in San Diego county that pay for 3 refs.  A good number of rivalry games also have 3 refs which is smart.


----------



## madcow (Dec 5, 2016)

We always have 3 refs as well. I watched part of a tournament this weekend where there was a game with only one ref. Its a good thing it was a JV (?) game or a really slow paced varsity game. Otherwise he would have more than earned that paycheck .


----------



## outside! (Dec 5, 2016)

madcow said:


> We always have 3 refs as well. I watched part of a tournament this weekend where there was a game with only one ref. Its a good thing it was a JV (?) game or a really slow paced varsity game. Otherwise he would have more than earned that paycheck .


We who?


----------



## espola (Dec 5, 2016)

Surfref said:


> Except the private schools that can basically recruit.


Big school districts. like San Diego Unified and Poway Unified, allow incoming Freshmen to pick which high school in the district they want to attend.  I'm not saying that leads to recruiting, but I do know that some coaches have been investigated by CIF.  Poway HS tends to get all the best wrestlers, and RB HS the best baseball players.

This football case was all over the news a few years back -- http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/sports/high-school-preps/sdut-valley-center-coach-apologizes-about-comments-2012may18-htmlstory.html


----------



## It won't matter later (Dec 5, 2016)

I love high school soccer.  Starting off with Cathedral tournament this week.  Only thing that could make it better is my kid not being out for her senior year


----------



## Surfref (Dec 5, 2016)

madcow said:


> We always have 3 refs as well. I watched part of a tournament this weekend where there was a game with only one ref. Its a good thing it was a JV (?) game or a really slow paced varsity game. Otherwise he would have more than earned that paycheck .


Some of the December San Diego JV tournament games only have one ref.  Yes, we do earn our paycheck especially on the boys games.  Some of the new HS refs get put on those solo games just to see how they do and if they are fit enough. There are only a couple schools in SD that have 3 refs for all their games.


----------



## outside! (Dec 5, 2016)

I wonder why those few schools are willing to pay for a 3 ref crew for a soccer game. Could it be player safety? Do the schools that only pay for 2 (or 1) referee also skimp on officials for other contact sports?


----------



## HBE (Dec 5, 2016)

gkrent said:


> Edison Chargers!!! Go Green and Gold!  How about you?  This thread is for ALL of Southern Section, San Diego Section and LA!  Post away!  Brag Away!  Smack Talk away!!


Go Oilers!!


----------



## twoclubpapa (Dec 5, 2016)

outside! said:


> I wonder why those few schools are willing to pay for a 3 ref crew for a soccer game. Could it be player safety? Do the schools that only pay for 2 (or 1) referee also skimp on officials for other contact sports?


In the Southern Section a 3 ref varsity crew costs $201/game while a 2 ref crew costs $122/game, a difference of $79/game.  For a typical schedule of 16 varsity home games (8 boys + 8 girls)  it costs the school $1264 more to use 3 ref crews.  The OC schools I see using 3 ref varsity crews are located in areas with high incomes and have active booster clubs.  I think it's a matter of parents/boosters providing sufficient additional resources for schools to use 3 ref crews for their varsity games.


----------



## tugs (Dec 5, 2016)

My DD is a freshman playing JV at Torrey Pines (normally plays for surf '02 ECNL.  Only 2 games in but yeah, only saw 1-ref crews so far.  Kinda hard to judge off sides calls with 1 whistle blower but they really do cover some ground!  Overall DD was unsure coming into season if she wanted to play high school ball but is having a blast (no pressure, camaderie developed on long bus rides, school swag, getting dismissed early from class, etc).  Will make ECNL/academy decision very tough for some players for sure.


----------



## gkrent (Dec 5, 2016)

Aliso Cup is underway...who's playing?


----------



## gkrent (Dec 5, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> Good luck to your daughter this season.    May she stay healthy and win all the accolades that she desires.  My player always liked your player when they were teammates.


And if your kid is who I think then my daughter *really* liked her too because she made her job MUCH easier 

( and if she's not, then she was someone that my DD wished was there more often because she was so amazing!!)


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 6, 2016)

gkrent said:


> And if your kid is who I think then my daughter *really* liked her too because she made her job MUCH easier
> 
> ( and if she's not, then she was someone that my DD wished was there more often because she was so amazing!!)


I just wish that they would have gotten to play more games together.  Unfortunately it was tough to get all the pieces together at the same time.  Que sera sera...


----------



## Bdobyns (Dec 6, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Anybody know and can explain the new CIF playoff qualifications....Bdobs, I think you would.
> 
> My DDs HS team is D5 and last year her HS finished runner-up in the D5 CIF Championships.  My DD told me, if they win league this year.....they play in the D2 CIF Playoffs.  Why is that?


If it is anything like football, I would assume that it is based on the team's performance over the last two years, but really not too sure.  My girl is at Troy, Freeway League, and within the same league there is D1, 2, 3, 4 & 5.  Check out the following doc from the CIFSS site; http://cifss.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/16-17-soc-preview2.pdf pages 8-10.  I am not 100% convinced about the placement but in the past, many high school programs have bragged about how good they are (D4 for example) and that they really could compete with the higher divisions, well, they now have the chance.  On the same token, teams that have always gone to semifinals and deeper might not have the same chance.


----------



## baldref (Dec 6, 2016)

twoclubpapa said:


> In the Southern Section a 3 ref varsity crew costs $201/game while a 2 ref crew costs $122/game, a difference of $79/game.  For a typical schedule of 16 varsity home games (8 boys + 8 girls)  it costs the school $1264 more to use 3 ref crews.  The OC schools I see using 3 ref varsity crews are located in areas with high incomes and have active booster clubs.  I think it's a matter of parents/boosters providing sufficient additional resources for schools to use 3 ref crews for their varsity games.


is that right? the math doesn't make sense. the two man crew gets $60 a piece and three man crew gets $201? So an AR makes more than a ref doing a dual? and the center makes more? i'm not disputing, because i no longer do high school and therefore don't know, but it sure doesn't sound right......


----------



## gkrent (Dec 6, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> I just wish that they would have gotten to play more games together.  Unfortunately it was tough to get all the pieces together at the same time.  Que sera sera...


Right?  On paper that roster should have gone DEEP in champions.


----------



## twoclubpapa (Dec 6, 2016)

baldref said:


> is that right? the math doesn't make sense. the two man crew gets $60 a piece and three man crew gets $201? So an AR makes more than a ref doing a dual? and the center makes more? i'm not disputing, because i no longer do high school and therefore don't know, but it sure doesn't sound right......


I know the San Diego Section high school soccer referee fees are different than the Southern Section.  The Southern Section soccer referee fees for 2016-17 varsity games:
3 referee crew:  $75 Referee, $63 for each Asst Referee
2 referee crew:  $61 for each Referee
The varsity 3 referee fees stayed the same as 2015-16.  The varsity 2 referee crew each got a $2 raise, from $59 to $61.


----------



## baldref (Dec 7, 2016)

twoclubpapa said:


> I know the San Diego Section high school soccer referee fees are different than the Southern Section.  The Southern Section soccer referee fees for 2016-17 varsity games:
> 3 referee crew:  $75 Referee, $63 for each Asst Referee
> 2 referee crew:  $61 for each Referee
> The varsity 3 referee fees stayed the same as 2015-16.  The varsity 2 referee crew each got a $2 raise, from $59 to $61.


i just don't see the logic in that. maybe it's me.....


----------



## Surfref (Dec 7, 2016)

baldref said:


> is that right? the math doesn't make sense. the two man crew gets $60 a piece and three man crew gets $201? So an AR makes more than a ref doing a dual? and the center makes more? i'm not disputing, because i no longer do high school and therefore don't know, but it sure doesn't sound right......


2-man in SD gets $130 ($65 each) and a 3-man gets $197 ($75, $61, $61).  Seems like reasonable amount compared to club fees for 3-man.


----------



## baldref (Dec 7, 2016)

Surfref said:


> 2-man in SD gets $130 ($65 each) and a 3-man gets $197 ($75, $61, $61).  Seems like reasonable amount compared to club fees for 3-man.


yeah, i wasn't commenting on the amounts really. just the fact that in the two man system, each would get less $$ than an AR in a three man system. 
if it wasn't cold, rainy, and i'd be up past my bed time, i'd do a few games.


----------



## SS22 (Dec 7, 2016)

gkrent said:


> Aliso Cup is underway...who's playing?


LB Poly. My DD's first official high school game was against San Clemente last night. They lost 3-0. Even tho they lost I thought they played well against a good San Clemente team considering they only had one sub (none in second half due to injury) and half her team still out due to CRL/Nationals. But I'm assuming all teams are like that? Anyways, All in all, my DD had fun and can't wait for the next game. Good luck to all.  Go Jackrabbits!


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 8, 2016)

Thought that I would post this here:

http://www.soccerwire.com/notes/nscaa-high-school-all-america-teams-announced-girls/

I think that the coaches mail this stuff in and don't actually look at any of these players.  Here is why I think that.  Two of the players on the list Machaela George (just completed her freshman season at Santa Clara) and Natassa Eleftheriou (just completed freshman season at Pepperdine) are in college!  I'm a little curious how that would qualify her as a high school All-American.  They should do away with the award because for girls soccer it is completely meaningless.

Also as a disclaimer this is not sour grapes.  My player is not in high school and was an AA when she was.


----------



## Bdobyns (Dec 8, 2016)

Didn't it say for the class of 2016?  If so, then they graduated hs in June and should have just finished their first season in college.


----------



## outside! (Dec 8, 2016)

There are three from California and twelve from Ohio. Yeah, that's realistic.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 8, 2016)

Bdobyns said:


> Didn't it say for the class of 2016?  If so, then they graduated hs in June and should have just finished their first season in college.


Please look at the date at the top of the article.  December 5, 2016.  That would be a little late for last year.  Not to mention I have seen last years list already.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 8, 2016)

outside! said:


> There are three from California and twelve from Ohio. Yeah, that's realistic.


The California season hasn't happened other than for a small portion in NorCal.


----------



## outside! (Dec 8, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> The California season hasn't happened other than for a small portion in NorCal.


Is there another list that comes out later for 2016/2017 school year?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 8, 2016)

outside! said:


> Is there another list that comes out later for 2016/2017 school year?


Yes.  It will include the winter and spring season states.  High School all american is a pretty useless accolade.  There are far too many high schools to properly identify the best players.  Who is going to check out the over 37,000 of them to see who the players are?  A player that dominates in one area might not be so dominant in another higher population area.  It's hard enough sometimes to pick an all county or all CIF team (especially with the self serving input of coaches!).


----------



## Bdobyns (Dec 8, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> Please look at the date at the top of the article.  December 5, 2016.  That would be a little late for last year.  Not to mention I have seen last years list already.


Agreed, late seeing that these kids graduated six months ago.


----------



## Bdobyns (Dec 9, 2016)

I must apologize, I missed the obvious, the award is from soccer coaches.  This makes perfect sense.  This award comes from the same group of people that are late to practice, miss practice, miss games, think they know how to coach and train because they played the game as a youth, they got lucky and had a good group that was trained somewhere else and he takes the credit for it, of course, a good accent helps and most importantly, the same group of people that lack the backbone to tell their paying customers that their kid really isn't that good and should look for another team but rather will wait it out and hope that if they don't play them a lot that the parents will eventually get the clue and move on so the coach can say that he didn't kick them off the team. Thus, it takes a lot of time to come up with a list of players.




Of course this isn't true of all coaches and we all understand that your coach isn't like that.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 9, 2016)

I thought high school coaches were just math teachers that needed a few extra bucks?


----------



## KidGretzky25 (Dec 9, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Thanks, I think she will be playing in a couple of weeks.  Her HS coaches are going to work her back slowly, so she is fit and in form by league.


Both my dds play you guys next week. Go Cougars!


----------



## outside! (Dec 9, 2016)

timbuck said:


> I thought high school coaches were just math teachers that needed a few extra bucks?


DD is lucky that her HS coach is a long time club coach who teaches a good game of soccer and treats the players well.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 9, 2016)

outside! said:


> DD is lucky that her HS coach is a long time club coach who teaches a good game of soccer and treats the players well.


There are some high school coaches who are club coaches at top clubs that think a player's commitment is more important than going to ODP regionals/nationals and National team camp.  Especially if a player is a "scholarship" player at that school.  I can think of two in particular that have acted this way repeatedly.


----------



## futbolfanatic (Dec 9, 2016)

My dd plays for Don Lugo. Can't wait to play Alta Loma. Always a good game.


----------



## outside! (Dec 9, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> There are some high school coaches who are club coaches at top clubs that think a player's commitment is more important than going to ODP regionals/nationals and National team camp.  Especially if a player is a "scholarship" player at that school.  I can think of two in particular that have acted this way repeatedly.


I have heard some horror stories as well. If DD's coach were like that, he would have kicked her of the team long ago. Her coach has been very supportive and understanding. Some of the parents on the other hand...


----------



## madcow (Dec 9, 2016)

outside! said:


> Some of the parents on the other hand...


That's funny. My wife and I sit in the stands of the HS games smiling at the parents. They cheer for everything. My daughter shanked a ball halfway to the parking lot and they cheered like she scored because it was a "big kick".
A parent passes out Pom poms at every game. My daughter just laughs at me with my pom pom. 
I'm enjoying this. So much less stress than club.


----------



## madcow (Dec 9, 2016)

The one negative is, according to the parents, everything is a handball or a foul. That gets a little old the 30th time they are shocked by the no call.


----------



## NoGoal (Dec 9, 2016)

madcow said:


> That's funny. My wife and I sit in the stands of the HS games smiling at the parents. They cheer for everything. My daughter shanked a ball halfway to the parking lot and they cheered like she scored because it was a "big kick".
> A parent passes out Pom poms at every game. My daughter just laughs at me with my pom pom.
> I'm enjoying this. So much less stress than club.


Your post is so true.  Sometimes I think I'm back at ulittle soccer games, because I overhear parents say....my DD scored a lot of the goals last year.  I just look at my wife and we just shake our heads at each other with a smile.


----------



## espola (Dec 9, 2016)

madcow said:


> That's funny. My wife and I sit in the stands of the HS games smiling at the parents. They cheer for everything. My daughter shanked a ball halfway to the parking lot and they cheered like she scored because it was a "big kick".
> A parent passes out Pom poms at every game. My daughter just laughs at me with my pom pom.
> I'm enjoying this. So much less stress than club.


At UC Davis, we had a mom who brought cowbells.  When she couldn't make one game, she gave me the box, so I became "that" parent.


----------



## outside! (Dec 9, 2016)

One of the handy things about HS games is that the parents can relax, sit back and let the HS boys in the stands yell at the refs.


----------



## Striker (Dec 9, 2016)

gkrent said:


> There used to be a forum for this, but since there isn't anymore...here's the thread, and here's the OC Varsity Pre-Season Top 10:
> 
> http://www.ocvarsity.com/articles/league-85845-cif-year.html
> 
> ...


Playing Moorpark tomorrow in the "Cage Match" (think tennis court fencing with turf soccer field tucked neatly inside) at LN Skate Park. When I walk in there I almost hear echoes of "Two men enter, one man leaves..."lol
I know many don't think much of HS soccer, but the girls love it and they deserve to enjoy it after the rigors of Club...


----------



## Round (Dec 9, 2016)

outside! said:


> DD is lucky that her HS coach is a long time club coach who teaches a good game of soccer and treats the players well.


I've been impressed with most of the coaches my daughter's school has played against over the 4 years.  Big improvement when the divisions were changed.  Most of the negatives I heard about didn't really surface.  I'm glad she did it and a little more sad that it's over soon than I am that club pretty much is.


----------



## outside! (Dec 9, 2016)

Round said:


> I've been impressed with most of the coaches my daughter's school has played against over the 4 years.  Big improvement when the divisions were changed.  Most of the negatives I heard about didn't really surface.  I'm glad she did it and a little more sad that it's over soon than I am that club pretty much is.


I have as well. There was one particular opposing team coach I thought was a tool, and then he got fired mid-season.


----------



## Sandypk (Dec 10, 2016)

Reading these posts makes the decision about DA even more difficult.  My dd will be a freshman next year.  Most of her teammates want to play HS soccer next year and may be forgoing the DA to play in HS.  I think the "no HS soccer" rule will impact the DA more than clubs realize.   Most girls look forward to finally getting to play with their friends in HS.   As a parent, I'm fine with whatever my dd wants to do next year.  But, will the DA be worth missing the HS experience??  Who knows....


----------



## Striker (Dec 10, 2016)

Sandypk said:


> Reading these posts makes the decision about DA even more difficult.  My dd will be a freshman next year.  Most of her teammates want to play HS soccer next year and may be forgoing the DA to play in HS.  I think the "no HS soccer" rule will impact the DA more than clubs realize.   Most girls look forward to finally getting to play with their friends in HS.   As a parent, I'm fine with whatever my dd wants to do next year.  But, will the DA be worth missing the HS experience??  Who knows....


Has your Club DA stated no high school? Thought I read US Soccer was going to phase it out with next year's Freshman class being the last to have the opportunity to play both all four years. May also be a Club-by-Club mandate, especially if they have control of the purse strings.


----------



## Sandypk (Dec 10, 2016)

Striker said:


> Has your Club DA stated no high school? Thought I read US Soccer was going to phase it out with next year's Freshman class being the last to have the opportunity to play both all four years. May also be a Club-by-Club mandate, especially if they have control of the purse strings.


Most DA clubs haven't disclosed very much at this point.  I have heard rumors, but nothing set in stone yet.


----------



## Striker (Dec 10, 2016)

Sandypk said:


> Most DA clubs haven't disclosed very much at this point.  I have heard rumors, but nothing set in stone yet.


Gotta believe GDA will want this transition from ECNL to be as painless as possible initially. I expect/assume a weaning off period rather than cold turkey in regards to their high school mandate.


----------



## gkrent (Dec 10, 2016)

Pats says no high school starting next season


----------



## Dos Equis (Dec 10, 2016)

Striker said:


> Has your Club DA stated no high school? Thought I read US Soccer was going to phase it out with next year's Freshman class being the last to have the opportunity to play both all four years. May also be a Club-by-Club mandate, especially if they have control of the purse strings.


The DA application laid this out pretty clearly, though I am not sure if anything has changed since. 

Current HS players can finish their HS careers. During HS season they are not allowed to participate in the Acadamy if they play HS.  However, the DA season continues during HS seasons, games will be scheduled, and every club is expected to be able to field a full roster for each DA game.  

Bottom line, the DA rosters are limited to 23, they need to have around 18 players available to play in the DA games during HS seasons (in case injuries happen), so in theory a club could allow around 5 players per team to play HS during the transition period, but no more. 

In my opinion, Pats are smart to simply prohibit it and avoid the potential issues this US Soccer transition policy creates.


----------



## gkrent (Dec 10, 2016)

Edison beats Dana hills in PKs after tying 2-2

Plays Moorpark to tie (again)  and (again) beats them in PKs.  Moorpark smartly coached with some real athletes...parks bus and counters strong on turnovers.

Edison meets Sunset league rival in Aliso Cup final looking for a repeat championship.


----------



## NoGoal (Dec 10, 2016)

gkrent said:


> Edison beats Dana hills in PKs after tying 2-2
> 
> Plays Moorpark to tie (again)  and (again) beats them in PKs.  Moorpark smartly coached with some real athletes...parks bus and counters strong on turnovers.
> 
> Edison meets Sunset league rival in Aliso Cup final looking for a repeat championship.


Moorpark's head coach is an Eagles ECNL coach.  The team has a few ECNL players; 1 committed to Columbia, 1 to Hawaii and another to Washington St.


----------



## Surfref (Dec 10, 2016)

outside! said:


> DD is lucky that her HS coach is a long time club coach who teaches a good game of soccer and treats the players well.


Your DD HS coach is a good coach and a nice guy.  Also a referee.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Dec 11, 2016)

gkrent said:


> Edison beats Dana hills in PKs after tying 2-2
> 
> Plays Moorpark to tie (again)  and (again) beats them in PKs.  Moorpark smartly coached with some real athletes...parks bus and counters strong on turnovers.
> 
> Edison meets Sunset league rival in Aliso Cup final looking for a repeat championship.


Interested, did Dana Hills play kick ball or real soccer?


----------



## gkrent (Dec 11, 2016)

LadiesMan217 said:


> Interested, did Dana Hills play kick ball or real soccer?


I have no idea what the difference is


----------



## espola (Dec 11, 2016)

gkrent said:


> I have no idea what the difference is


The usual definition of "kick ball" is what the coach told you about the other team after you kid's team lost.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Dec 11, 2016)

Just curious what the forum has to offer on this subject. This past weekend, in the first HS pre-season tournament, I witnessed the strangest overtime format for soccer that I have ever seen;
(4)- 5 minute overtime periods, golden goal. 
- Each time plays down one player for each period
So, 10 v 10 for the first 5m, then 9 v 9 for the next 5m, then 8, Then 7. If tied after this, PK's. 

Never heard of anything like this. Seemed like the Refs were making things up as they went along, but were told that most HS tournament overtime formats are run this way. 
Looking for feedback. Is this true?


----------



## Surfref (Dec 12, 2016)

Kicknit22 said:


> Just curious what the forum has to offer on this subject. This past weekend, in the first HS pre-season tournament, I witnessed the strangest overtime format for soccer that I have ever seen;
> (4)- 5 minute overtime periods, golden goal.
> - Each time plays down one player for each period
> So, 10 v 10 for the first 5m, then 9 v 9 for the next 5m, then 8, Then 7. If tied after this, PK's.
> ...


Evidently you were at a Barons tournament final.  As far as I know they are the only tournament that uses this screwy format.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Dec 12, 2016)

Surfref said:


> Evidently you were at a Barons tournament final.  As far as I know they are the only tournament that uses this screwy format.


AYSO uses this format


----------



## LBSoccer (Dec 12, 2016)

So I looked at the pdf bdob provided and I don't understand it 1 bit. The leagues are now mixed with teams from multiple divisions? How does that help/hurt the ones in the lower numbered divisions within the same league?


----------



## fotos4u2 (Dec 12, 2016)

LBSoccer said:


> So I looked at the pdf bdob provided and I don't understand it 1 bit. The leagues are now mixed with teams from multiple divisions? How does that help/hurt the ones in the lower numbered divisions within the same league?


If I'm understanding correctly, the divisions are for CIF Playoff purposes.  It doesn't change the league itself and isn't really that much different than years past--some teams in each league are going to be much better than others, but when it's time to go to CIF they will play teams that are "more equivalent" in skill.  Or to put it more simply: league is determined by where the school is located; division is determined by the "ranking" or skill level of the team.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 12, 2016)

http://www.socceramerica.com/article/71527/a-strong-case-for-high-school-soccer-from-laura-ke.html

Pretty good read.


----------



## pulguita (Dec 12, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> http://www.socceramerica.com/article/71527/a-strong-case-for-high-school-soccer-from-laura-ke.html
> 
> Pretty good read.


Had a pretty good conversation last week in San Jose with a gal that scored a pretty famous goal in 1999 and a guy with a funny accent that used to work with some US women.  Both thought the High School experience was very valuable and there is far more to it than just the soccer aspects.


----------



## NoGoal (Dec 12, 2016)

pulguita said:


> Had a pretty good conversation last week in San Jose with a gal that scored a pretty famous goal in 1999 and a guy with a funny accent that used to work with some US women.  Both thought the High School experience was very valuable and there is far more to it than just the soccer aspects.


Playing HS what comes to mind most is a player gaining leadership experience where they wouldn't on their club team.


----------



## NoGoal (Dec 12, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Playing HS what comes to mind most is a player gaining leadership experience where they wouldn't on their club team.


I would also add, representing and playing for their school pride.


----------



## Mystery Train (Dec 12, 2016)

It's only a few weeks into the season, but my kid is absolutely loving her first year of HS ball.  We heard all the horror stories of how rough, violent, and unskilled the competition is, how bad the refs are, etc.  But after 8-9 games, except for the fact that some of their opponents have been pretty remedial in skill, none of the other observations have held true.  I've actually seen way fewer bad fouls.  The refs have been about the same level as I've seen in SCDSL and CSL.  The competition from school to school is hard to gauge (lots of blowouts) but my kids' school is loaded club players who are really enjoying playing with each other.  I'm sure this experience varies greatly from place to place, but both parents and players are really digging it.  My only complaint is that I can't get to all the weekday games.


----------



## CaliKlines (Dec 12, 2016)

Mystery Train said:


> It's only a few weeks into the season, but my kid is absolutely loving her first year of HS ball.  We heard all the horror stories of how rough, violent, and unskilled the competition is, how bad the refs are, etc.  But after 8-9 games, except for the fact that some of their opponents have been pretty remedial in skill, none of the other observations have held true.  I've actually seen way fewer bad fouls.  The refs have been about the same level as I've seen in SCDSL and CSL.  The competition from school to school is hard to gauge (lots of blowouts) but my kids' school is loaded club players who are really enjoying playing with each other.  I'm sure this experience varies greatly from place to place, but both parents and players are really digging it.  My only complaint is that I can't get to all the weekday games.


Yes, and you will appreciate the free weekends! Once you get thru the tournament season, it was an unexpected benefit of high school ball.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Dec 12, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> I would also add, representing and playing for their school pride.


Exactly.  It's what HS sports were all about "back in the day".  My kids are having a blast playing together for the first time on their HS team.  Couldn't be more proud.  Makes the thought of DA taking this away very hard to grip.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Dec 12, 2016)

Surfref said:


> Evidently you were at a Barons tournament final.  As far as I know they are the only tournament that uses this screwy format.


Yep.  Dumbest thing I've witnessed in soccer.


----------



## gkrent (Dec 12, 2016)

Edison falls to Sunset league rival Los Alamitos 2-1 in Alise Cup Final.   Better luck next time Chargers!


----------



## Bdobyns (Dec 13, 2016)

LBSoccer said:


> So I looked at the pdf bdob provided and I don't understand it 1 bit. The leagues are now mixed with teams from multiple divisions? How does that help/hurt the ones in the lower numbered divisions within the same league?





gkrent said:


> Edison falls to Sunset league rival Los Alamitos 2-1 in Alise Cup Final.   Better luck next time Chargers!


Los Al was on fire this last week!  They gave up only one goal!  After having watched them play, they have to be one of the top teams in D1 this year.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 13, 2016)

madcow said:


> We always have 3 refs as well. I watched part of a tournament this weekend where there was a game with only one ref. Its a good thing it was a JV (?) game or a really slow paced varsity game. Otherwise he would have more than earned that paycheck .


Hey MC where is CM going to school at?  Signing day is less than 2 months away.  I am a little curious.  She would be quite the coup for anyone even then top couple of classes would love to have her.


----------



## gkrent (Dec 13, 2016)

Latest CIF Rankings:  http://cifss.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/12.12.16-Girls-Soccer-Poll.pdf


----------



## Bdobyns (Dec 13, 2016)

Can anyone explain the rationale behind the split up of leagues into their respective playoff divisions?  I am only going to go into two examples because I know them pretty well.

In the Big VIII, Centennial finished 2-8 and 0-9-1 the last two years.  Very uncompetitive the last two years in D2.  One would anticipate that because of their recent history that the team would not be considered a D1 nor a D2 and infact, D3 might even be pushing it, however, they remain in D2.

Newbury Park, that played D2 last year and went to the Final four and to the Regional Championship and the previous season made it to the quarterfinals in CIF, eliminating Troy HS in earlier rounds, has been placed in the D2 bracket once again whereas Troy, that was D2 has been moved up to D1.

If one is looking to create the most competitive divisions, one would think that D1 programs should, at least on paper, be better than D2, D2 better than D3 and so on and so forth.  Having watched a team such as Bishop Amat on Monday, a D3 program, I would say that they would probably win at D2.  I am going to bet that there are going to be some huge goal differentials in many games come the first and second round of playoffs in our newly and more competitive method of dividing teams into playoff divisions.


----------



## CaliKlines (Dec 13, 2016)

Esperanza, Div 1, must be doing something right...6-0 to start the season. Not sure if they have beaten anyone of any strength yet, but I think the Excaliber tournament will be a good barometer. Who else is in?


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Dec 13, 2016)

CaliKlines said:


> Esperanza, Div 1, must be doing something right...6-0 to start the season. Not sure if they have beaten anyone of any strength yet, but I think the Excaliber tournament will be a good barometer. Who else is in?


Yeah - Yorba Linda is an awful team this year - they should have crushed them and San Juan Hills is not that great but definitely better than YL. Easy schedule so far but Excaliber should tell a better story (I think). I believe the 'right' is playing easy teams but could be wrong.


----------



## madcow (Dec 14, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> Hey MC where is CM going to school at?  Signing day is less than 2 months away.  I am a little curious.  She would be quite the coup for anyone even then top couple of classes would love to have her.


I'm not sure. I spoke her dad on Saturday and they are still undecided. I think she has narrowed down her list of schools and is more than likely waiting until she hears back from admissions before she states what school she is committed to. All I know is, I am still receiving emails from coaches from small Quaker schools in the Midwest to the Ivies to the top Pac 12 schools. She definitely has a great problem to have. Wish my kid had the same problem


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 14, 2016)

madcow said:


> I'm not sure. I spoke her dad on Saturday and they are still undecided. I think she has narrowed down her list of schools and is more than likely waiting until she hears back from admissions before she states what school she is committed to. All I know is, I am still receiving emails from coaches from small Quaker schools in the Midwest to the Ivies to the top Pac 12 schools. She definitely has a great problem to have. Wish my kid had the same problem


Thanks for the info.  She is a good kid and her dad is a nice guy.   Definitely a good problem to have and I am sure that it will work out for her.   Things will work out for your daughter too.  She is one helluva player that has just gotten unlucky with injuries.  I still remember the first time I saw her play at YOP camp.  I remember being surprised that she played for Surf Blue (although at the time both teams in the age group were excellent).  She is a tough cookie with big things in her future.  Good luck to her.


----------



## LBSoccer (Dec 14, 2016)

What is wrong with this thread that espeola had to go start his own? Lots of great info on this one already. Thanks everyone !


----------



## madcow (Dec 14, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> Thanks for the info.  She is a good kid and her dad is a nice guy.   Definitely a good problem to have and I am sure that it will work out for her.   Things will work out for your daughter too.  She is one helluva player that has just gotten unlucky with injuries.  I still remember the first time I saw her play at YOP camp.  I remember being surprised that she played for Surf Blue (although at the time both teams in the age group were excellent).  She is a tough cookie with big things in her future.  Good luck to her.


Thank you. We have been following your daughter all season. Quite the impact her freshman year! You know, she is still age eligible if she wanted to play for an ECNL team this spring


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 14, 2016)

madcow said:


> Thank you. We have been following your daughter all season. Quite the impact her freshman year! You know, she is still age eligible if she wanted to play for an ECNL team this spring


Thanks for the kind words.  She really likes her coach, the team and most importantly school. At times the demands of having to be a "grown up" gets to her but it's part of the process.  I think that the best advice that I can give anyone with a high level senior player moving on to play in college would be to not let them slack off their senior year in the classroom or on the field.  That last few months of effort makes all of the difference. We are still trying to figure out what to do with her this spring.  I think that she will play WPSL.  If her schedule permits I'm sure she would like to try and win an ECNL title.  I will speak to her about it.  It will depend upon her spring schedule and YNT camp schedule but I will talk to her about it.  Again good luck to your daughter.  She is one of the sweetest kids I have ever had the privilege to meet.


----------



## CaliKlines (Dec 14, 2016)

LadiesMan217 said:


> Yeah - Yorba Linda is an awful team this year - they should have crushed them and San Juan Hills is not that great but definitely better than YL. Easy schedule so far but Excaliber should tell a better story (I think). I believe the 'right' is playing easy teams but could be wrong.


We haven't played YL yet this season...seems like they usually have a pretty good side with alot of better club players. EHS is hoping to repeat as Excaliber Champions, but so many good high school programs are in attendance. It will be tremendously difficult.


----------



## gkrent (Dec 14, 2016)

CaliKlines said:


> Esperanza, Div 1, must be doing something right...6-0 to start the season. Not sure if they have beaten anyone of any strength yet, but I think the Excaliber tournament will be a good barometer. Who else is in?


Edison will be there but short handed.


----------



## gkrent (Dec 14, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> I think that she will play WPSL.


I know a team that would love to have her ;-)


----------



## It won't matter later (Dec 15, 2016)

CaliKlines said:


> We haven't played YL yet this season...seems like they usually have a pretty good side with alot of better club players. EHS is hoping to repeat as Excaliber Champions, but so many good high school programs are in attendance. It will be tremendously difficult.


Excalibur field is so tough this year  - it is going to be a great group of games.


----------



## lkbink (Dec 15, 2016)

Is there a link available for the Excalibur tournament with brackets and schedules??


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 15, 2016)

Why isn't CB playing for Santa Margarita this year?  She was on the all county team last year as a sophomore.  Curious that she is sitting out.  She isn't in the YNT pool so I wonder what the motivation is.


----------



## It won't matter later (Dec 15, 2016)

lkbink said:


> Is there a link available for the Excalibur tournament with brackets and schedules??


Schedules don't get finalized until the Mater Dei tournament ends.


----------



## Zerodenero (Dec 16, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> Why isn't CB playing for Santa Margarita this year?  She was on the all county team last year as a sophomore.  Curious that she is sitting out.  She isn't in the YNT pool so I wonder what the motivation is.


Recovering from ACL surgery. Great player, missed on all fronts.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 16, 2016)

Zerodenero said:


> Recovering from ACL surgery. Great player, missed on all fronts.


That sucks.  I am sorry to hear it.  Good that she is a junior.  Thanks for the info ZD.


----------



## f1nfutbol fan (Dec 17, 2016)

i witnessed a new low in sportsmanship from the el cajon jv team today.

As the girls were lining up to shake hands after the game, most of the el cajon jv team spit in their hands prior to the hand shake 

stay classy el cajon!


----------



## Bdobyns (Dec 18, 2016)

f1nfutbol fan said:


> i witnessed a new low in sportsmanship from the el cajon jv team today.
> 
> As the girls were lining up to shake hands after the game, most of the el cajon jv team spit in their hands prior to the hand shake
> 
> stay classy el cajon!


That is why they are JV.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 18, 2016)

Bdobyns said:


> That is why they are JV.


Or because they aren't very good.  I watched a JV game once while waiting for the varsity game to start.  Let's just say I have seen better soccer at U9 in club.


----------



## f1nfutbol fan (Dec 18, 2016)

Bdobyns said:


> That is why they are JV.


?? So if your not playing varsity it's okay to do such? I disagree.



MakeAPlay said:


> Or because they aren't very good.


This. For most of the 2nd half, the girls weren't allowed to score & simply passed the ball around for 25 minutes. I guess E.C. felt more humiliated made to run/chase a ball after a 9-0 scoreline vs simply being hammered.



MakeAPlay said:


> I watched a JV game once while waiting for the varsity game to start.  Let's just say I have seen better soccer at U9 in club.


That could be said about a few of the varsity teams I watched....maybe more like U11.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 18, 2016)

f1nfutbol fan said:


> ?? So if your not playing varsity it's okay to do such? I disagree.
> 
> This. For most of the 2nd half, the girls weren't allowed to score & simply passed the ball around for 25 minutes. I guess E.C. felt more humiliated made to run/chase a ball after a 9-0 scoreline vs simply being hammered.
> 
> That could be said about a few of the varsity teams I watched....maybe more like U11.


Hey I agree with you that behavior is absolutely horrible.  All that I am saying is loser coaching leads to loser attitude leads to loser behavior.  And HS soccer is a grab bag or as Forrest Gump put it, "it's a box of chocolates, you never know what you are gonna get."


----------



## Bdobyns (Dec 18, 2016)

f1nfutbol fan said:


> ?? So if your not playing varsity it's okay to do such? I disagree.


Didn't say that but thanks for assuming.  For the most part, JV teams lack what the varsity teams have.  Where is El Cajon?  Isn't in the Grossmont district?  Maybe that is just how things are done down there?  Maybe that is El Cajon classy?  The kids and the coaches (teachers) know it happens, the parents know it happens.  Know what happens when you put new uniforms and cleats on a pig?  Its still a pig.


----------



## baldref (Dec 19, 2016)

Bdobyns said:


> Didn't say that but thanks for assuming.  For the most part, JV teams lack what the varsity teams have.  Where is El Cajon?  Isn't in the Grossmont district?  Maybe that is just how things are done down there?  Maybe that is El Cajon classy?  The kids and the coaches (teachers) know it happens, the parents know it happens.  Know what happens when you put new uniforms and cleats on a pig?  Its still a pig.


after a string of ignorance, there's this gem.


----------



## GunninGopher (Dec 19, 2016)

Bdobyns said:


> Where is El Cajon? Isn't in the Grossmont district? Maybe that is just how things are done down there? Maybe that is El Cajon classy?


This isn't a specific response about what the OP alleges to have seen after the game, but in response to questioning about the school. Maybe I can help reduce some ignorance. I didn't go to that school, but grew up and live in the area.

El Cajon Valley HS is in the center of the City of El Cajon, in San Diego's East County. It is in the Grossmont League, if that matters. The school district has a broad spectrum of demographics, ranging from densely urban to very rural, with family incomes ranging across the board. The school itself is in an area that has had a dramatic change in demographics over the last 20 years.  I suppose the school's immediately surrounding community would be referred to as "low income". There is a lot of high density housing. It has seen a large influx of refugees and immigrants from areas of conflict. Many of the kids that go to that school are happy just to be able to attend school and play a sport without worrying about being killed. Their life experience is far different than my daughter's, or probably almost anyone else's that is on this forum. There is no excuse for what was alleged to have happened, but I thought it might help to know who is being talked about.

There is a soccer club (Yalla) based at the Boys and Girls club about 1/4 mile from the HS. I'm sure that many of their players go to El Cajon Valley HS. Yalla has a mission to provide soccer opportunities to the immigrant/refugee youth in the community. I refereed a BU16 game of theirs. Aside from normal teenage boys stuff that you get from all games in that group, the Yalla team was the most respectful to me that I have encountered at that age. These kids get very little parental support from what little I have seen of their games. I suspect that what parent's they do have here are working hard just trying to get by in a strange land.


----------



## f1nfutbol fan (Dec 19, 2016)

GunninGopher said:


> These kids get very little parental support from what little I have seen of their games. *I suspect that what parent's they do have here are working* hard just trying to get by in a strange land.


There were more bodies on the bench, than in the stands for the home side. no joke.

Regardless of your demographics, you treat others with respect / as you would like to be treated, period. 

I grew up in los angeles, so i've seen some crazy $hit, but that isnt how our household rolls.

After saying all that, all teams that i watched tackled fairly. I was expecting much worse, from reading old threads about HS soccer conduct in jv/fresh.


----------



## madcow (Dec 19, 2016)

GunninGopher said:


> This isn't a specific response about what the OP alleges to have seen after the game, but in response to questioning about the school. Maybe I can help reduce some ignorance. I didn't go to that school, but grew up and live in the area.
> 
> El Cajon Valley HS is in the center of the City of El Cajon, in San Diego's East County. It is in the Grossmont League, if that matters. The school district has a broad spectrum of demographics, ranging from densely urban to very rural, with family incomes ranging across the board. The school itself is in an area that has had a dramatic change in demographics over the last 20 years.  I suppose the school's immediately surrounding community would be referred to as "low income". There is a lot of high density housing. It has seen a large influx of refugees and immigrants from areas of conflict. Many of the kids that go to that school are happy just to be able to attend school and play a sport without worrying about being killed. Their life experience is far different than my daughter's, or probably almost anyone else's that is on this forum. There is no excuse for what was alleged to have happened, but I thought it might help to know who is being talked about.
> 
> There is a soccer club (Yalla) based at the Boys and Girls club about 1/4 mile from the HS. I'm sure that many of their players go to El Cajon Valley HS. Yalla has a mission to provide soccer opportunities to the immigrant/refugee youth in the community. I refereed a BU16 game of theirs. Aside from normal teenage boys stuff that you get from all games in that group, the Yalla team was the most respectful to me that I have encountered at that age. These kids get very little parental support from what little I have seen of their games. I suspect that what parent's they do have here are working hard just trying to get by in a strange land.


Well said.


----------



## outside! (Dec 19, 2016)

f1nfutbol fan said:


> i witnessed a new low in sportsmanship from the el cajon jv team today.
> 
> As the girls were lining up to shake hands after the game, most of the el cajon jv team spit in their hands prior to the hand shake
> 
> stay classy el cajon!


Not doubting your story and thanks for sharing, but as the phrase goes "Pics or it didn't happen." A quick phone video forwarded to the principal wouldn't be a bad thing.


----------



## f1nfutbol fan (Dec 19, 2016)

outside! said:


> Not doubting your story and thanks for sharing, but as the phrase goes "Pics or it didn't happen." A quick phone video forwarded to the principal wouldn't be a bad thing.


No doubt, that the principle would like to know....

It has been years since i taped (can you say that) a game & when i did, i stopped it shortly after the whistle. I believe a parent was recording the game, as i heard him receiving instructions on how to set up the tripod & vantage point location from his wife! Maybe he has it captured.

Even if i gain possession of the footage, it would have to go to the principle & not aired here, as i would get chastised for not getting consent from everyone in the video.


----------



## outside! (Dec 19, 2016)

I agree that the video should go to the principal and no where else (unless there are no consequences), but you do not need the permission of the subjects to post videos of public activities.


----------



## gkrent (Dec 27, 2016)

Edison advances in Excalibur!  Who else is playing?


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Dec 27, 2016)

gkrent said:


> Edison advances in Excalibur!  Who else is playing?


Who are you playing?


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Dec 27, 2016)

LadiesMan217 said:


> Who are you playing?


Nevermind... Northwood it is. They have zero offense (or little since they did score). Should be win....


----------



## Coach_JimmyZ (Dec 28, 2016)

ROUND OF 16 RESULTS *UPDATED*

Edison with the victory over Northwood 5-3

Top seed Santa Margarita goes down against Temecula Valley 2-0

Edison vs Temecula Valley play today @ 5pm

Huntington and Los Al both win their games 2-0 and advance to Round of 8 and are matched up @ 5pm

Los Osos also advances after beating up on Esperanza 6-0

Rosary beats Foothill 2-0


----------



## gkrent (Dec 28, 2016)

A lot of sunset league representation in the round of 8!!


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 28, 2016)

Cali what happened to that incredibly well coached Esperanza team?  6-0 is getting taken out to the woodshed!


----------



## NoGoal (Dec 28, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> Cali what happened to that incredibly well coached Esperanza team?  6-0 is getting taken out to the woodshed!


Cali won't post anything, if it doesn't promote his propaganda.

Los Osos has at least 4 committed players; Concordia-Irvine D2, LB State, UCI and St Mary's.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Cali won't post anything, if it doesn't promote his propaganda.
> 
> Los Osos has at least 4 committed players; Concordia-Irvine D2, LB State, UCI and St Mary's.


Here we go again. You just can't help yourself.


----------



## 2keepersandadefender (Dec 28, 2016)

High school boom ball at its finest.  Two refs instead of three.  Take the wins and losses with a grain of salt and hope that players are not injured before going back to club and (most importantly) going off to college.


----------



## CaliKlines (Dec 28, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> Cali what happened to that incredibly well coached Esperanza team?  6-0 is getting taken out to the woodshed!


Yes, Esperanza was trounced from the tournament. Los Osos played exceedingly well.


----------



## NoGoal (Dec 28, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Here we go again. You just can't help yourself.


Why don't you go back to the off topic thread and post.  Hillary lost and whatever mumbo jumbo BS you post in there!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Why don't you go back to the off topic thread and post.  Hillary lost and whatever mumbo jumbo BS you post in there!


MAP must be one good looking woman for you to keep sniffing her ass.


----------



## NoGoal (Dec 28, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> MAP must be one good looking woman for you to keep sniffing her ass.


You have weak comebacks, you always revert to old tired insults?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> You have weak comebacks, you always revert to old tired insults?


That is no insult, it's what you always do, like you are connected at the hip.


----------



## KidGretzky25 (Dec 29, 2016)

Coach_JimmyZ said:


> ROUND OF 16 RESULTS *UPDATED*
> 
> Edison with the victory over Northwood 5-3
> 
> ...


Who coaches Temecula Valley? Their team plays similar to some of the Surf Teams that Lemay used to coach. A very nice style of passing and moving, hardly anything in the air.


----------



## NoGoal (Dec 29, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That is no insult, it's what you always do, like you are connected at the hip.


Once again without failure, you elect to showcase your stupidity for everyone to read.  Your 2017 New Year's resolution should be stop being so stupid.


----------



## NoGoal (Dec 29, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That is no insult, it's what you always do, like you are connected at the hip.


5:14am post.  You are pathetic, since the first thing you do when you wake up is read the forum.  Worst of all you don't even post about soccer and it's a soccer forum. #makesomefriends, #getajob, #seektherapy


----------



## NoGoal (Dec 29, 2016)

KidGretzky25 said:


> Who coaches Temecula Valley? Their team plays similar to some of the Surf Teams that Lemay used to coach. A very nice style of passing and moving, hardly anything in the air.


It's Jennifer Guinn, but no soccer coaching or playing info on her.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> 5:14am post.  You are pathetic, since the first thing you do when you wake up is read the forum.  Worst of all you don't even post about soccer and it's a soccer forum. #makesomefriends, #getajob, #seektherapy


I am on vacation, shit face. I will make you a deal, I will stop commenting on you and MAPs love affair when you quit defending her like the little bitch you are.


----------



## NoGoal (Dec 29, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am on vacation, shit face. I will make you a deal, I will stop commenting on you and MAPs love affair when you quit defending her like the little bitch you are.


More stupidity on your end.  What does being on vacation have to do with you waking up at 5am and the need to read and post on the forum? Is that your morning routine; before going to the bathroom and brushing your teeth, LMAO! #seektherapy


----------



## NoGoal (Dec 29, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am on vacation, shit face. I will make you a deal, I will stop commenting on you and MAPs love affair when you quit defending her like the little bitch you are.


BTW, your old tired posts about MAP doesn't bother me.


----------



## Coach_JimmyZ (Dec 29, 2016)

Los Al wins 2-0 over Temecula and advance to championship game vs Cathedral. Great matchup to end the tournament.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> BTW, your old tired posts about MAP doesn't bother me.


I am not trying to bother you, just trying to figure out what she has on you.


----------



## NoGoal (Dec 29, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am not trying to bother you, just trying to figure out what she has on you.


Well it's going to take you a long, long time with your stupidity.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Well it's going to take you a long, long time with your stupidity.


Have some dignity and at least try to act like a man.


----------



## NoGoal (Dec 29, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Have some dignity and at least try to act like a man.


You have weak material.  #Yawn


----------



## Coach_JimmyZ (Dec 29, 2016)

Congrats to Los Alamitos! Excalibur Champions!! 2-0 victory over Cathedral Catholic. Zero goals conceded by Los Al this week. Great results against very tough opponents.


----------



## gkrent (Dec 30, 2016)

Coach_JimmyZ said:


> Congrats to Los Alamitos! Excalibur Champions!! 2-0 victory over Cathedral Catholic. Zero goals conceded by Los Al this week. Great results against very tough opponents.


Wow Aliso cup and Excalibur! Has the time come for Los Al?


----------



## It won't matter later (Jan 4, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> It's Jennifer Guinn, but no soccer coaching or playing info on her.





NoGoal said:


> It's Jennifer Guinn, but no soccer coaching or playing info on her.


Long time coach in the Temecula area.  She is very good.  Done some time at Hawks and at Arsenal.  Mine and a few of the former Hawks that are now u18s trained some with her when they were u8.    She is also known a "Coachie" by many girls out there.


----------



## gkrent (Jan 8, 2017)

Sunset league has some battles this week - Edison Vs Huntington Should be exciting!  Fountain Valley is proving to be *very* scrappy.  Is SG coaching them to play this way?  How long has he been coaching at FV?


----------



## gkrent (Jan 12, 2017)

Today has a couple of interesting matchups...Esperenza Vs El Dorado and Edison is playing a dangerous Newport Harbor!


----------



## Bdobyns (Jan 12, 2017)

gkrent said:


> Today has a couple of interesting matchups...Esperenza Vs El Dorado and Edison is playing a dangerous Newport Harbor!


After Tuesday's performance by Esperanza, ranked 42 in the state (1-1 tie with Brea Olinda, ranked 454 in the state) I am not sure how they will do vs El Do ranked at 209.  Should be a good game.

Start of league this week and there seem to be a lot of postponed games.  Are football games postponed?  I thought both of these sports play rain or shine.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 12, 2017)

gkrent said:


> Today has a couple of interesting matchups...Esperenza Vs El Dorado and Edison is playing a dangerous Newport Harbor!


El Dorado has a freshman beast in the back that will knock your teeth out.


----------



## HBE (Jan 12, 2017)

gkrent said:


> Sunset league has some battles this week - Edison Vs Huntington Should be exciting!  Fountain Valley is proving to be *very* scrappy.  Is SG coaching them to play this way?  How long has he been coaching at FV?


SG been there 4-5 years now, he's turned that program around in the right direction with limited resources.


----------



## CaliKlines (Jan 12, 2017)

Bdobyns said:


> After Tuesday's performance by Esperanza, ranked 42 in the state (1-1 tie with Brea Olinda, ranked 454 in the state) I am not sure how they will do vs El Do ranked at 209.  Should be a good game.
> 
> Start of league this week and there seem to be a lot of postponed games.  Are football games postponed?  I thought both of these sports play rain or shine.


Esperanza/ElDo just cancelled.


----------



## Juve 50 (Jan 13, 2017)

http://3f722h1eozau16er8k1lq22d.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/1.9.17-Girls-Soccer-Poll.pdf

CH on the Map.  Getting Healthy.  Looks like we lost a big one.  But have some solid girls getting healthy.   My DD about to make her Debut.


----------



## f1nfutbol fan (Jan 13, 2017)

Cathedral vs San Marcos on Monday 1/16 should be a good match up.


----------



## outside! (Jan 13, 2017)

f1nfutbol fan said:


> Cathedral vs San Marcos on Monday 1/16 should be a good match up.


Agreed. Lots of top level club teammates will be playing against each other.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jan 13, 2017)

outside! said:


> Agreed. Lots of top level club teammates will be playing against each other.


Is that being played in San Marcos or Carmel Valley?


----------



## outside! (Jan 13, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> Is that being played in San Marcos or Carmel Valley?


Home game for Cathedral.


----------



## f1nfutbol fan (Jan 16, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> Is that being played in San Marcos or Carmel Valley?


V, JV & Fr are being played @ Cathedral.

11, 1 & 3pm


----------



## gkrent (Jan 16, 2017)

Big Sunset League showdown between Los Alamitos and Edison Tomorrow @ Los Al.


----------



## f1nfutbol fan (Jan 17, 2017)

San Marcos is playing well, as they won 2 of the 3 games played yesterday.

V won @ 3-1, JV lost @ 0-2 & Fr won @ 3-1.


----------



## outside! (Jan 17, 2017)

Last night was the first time I saw the two refs at a HS game arguing with each other across the field on a call. It was hard to hear from the top of the stands, but I heard lots of "wah, wah, ... don't tell me how to ref... wah, wah..". This was very near the beginning of the game. The officiating didn't get much better from there. At least the KUSI camera man didn't put them in the highlights of the All Sport Report on the 10 o'clock news.


----------



## espola (Jan 17, 2017)

outside! said:


> Last night was the first time I saw the two refs at a HS game arguing with each other across the field on a call. It was hard to hear from the top of the stands, but I heard lots of "wah, wah, ... don't tell me how to ref... wah, wah..". This was very near the beginning of the game. The officiating didn't get much better from there. At least the KUSI camera man didn't put them in the highlights of the All Sport Report on the 10 o'clock news.


Which game?


----------



## outside! (Jan 18, 2017)

espola said:


> Which game?


http://www.kusi.com/clip/13033760/11617-girls-soccer-university-city-2-valhalla-0


----------



## gkrent (Jan 18, 2017)

The Los Al Edison game was filmed by Los Al TV but nowhere to be found on the 'net.  Los Al will go deep in playoffs.


----------



## Surfref (Jan 18, 2017)

outside! said:


> http://www.kusi.com/clip/13033760/11617-girls-soccer-university-city-2-valhalla-0


Good win.

That is a big referee no-no.  If the two referees disagree they need to come together and talk quietly.  Or, one of them needs to bite their tongue until halftime and have a quiet conversation between the two of them.  There are numerous reasons that I may yell across the field at my partner, but agreeing with them is not one of them.  Knowing the two coaches involved, I am sure one of them will contact the referee association.

Just curious, what type of call were they arguing over?


----------



## outside! (Jan 18, 2017)

Surfref said:


> Good win.
> 
> That is a big referee no-no.  If the two referees disagree they need to come together and talk quietly.  Or, one of them needs to bite their tongue until halftime and have a quiet conversation between the two of them.  There are numerous reasons that I may yell across the field at my partner, but agreeing with them is not one of them.  Knowing the two coaches involved, I am sure one of them will contact the referee association.
> 
> Just curious, what type of call were they arguing over?


To be honest, I couldn't hear very well and I was not sure what happened. Play restarted with a free kick, but I don't know if it was direct or indirect. I think all the players were somewhat amused by it. The only ones that seemed to be upset were the home team high school boys watching from the stands, but part of their job description is yelling at the refs so the parents can seem somewhat dignified.


----------



## gkrent (Jan 20, 2017)

Wow, both the mighty Los Al and Huntington Beach fall yesterday...Huntington Loses to Newport Harbor (but it was just a matter of time before Newport put another W on the board) but Los Al loss to Fountain Valley is unexpected.  This is good news for Edison as it puts them 2.5 games ahead of both teams in the Sunset League.  Go Chargers!!


----------



## HBE (Jan 20, 2017)

gkrent said:


> Wow, both the mighty Los Al and Huntington Beach fall yesterday...Huntington Loses to Newport Harbor (but it was just a matter of time before Newport put another W on the board) but Los Al loss to Fountain Valley is unexpected.  This is good news for Edison as it puts them 2.5 games ahead of both teams in the Sunset League.  Go Chargers!!


Look out for FV!


----------



## 3thatplay (Jan 20, 2017)

outside! said:


> http://www.kusi.com/clip/13033760/11617-girls-soccer-university-city-2-valhalla-0


Nice goal!!


----------



## HBE (Jan 25, 2017)

Big win for FV vs. Edison last night!


----------



## gkrent (Jan 26, 2017)

HBE said:


> Big win for FV vs. Edison last night!


Yes it was, which reduces edisons lead to only 1.5 games.  I wish I was at the game.   Alas, I now have to root for one of the other Sunset league powerhouses to fall next week!


----------



## gkrent (Feb 8, 2017)

And Edison Clinches the Sunset League title in a nail biter against Los Alamitos!  Goal scored on a set piece in the last 30 seconds of 2nd OT!  What a way for the seniors to go out!  Los Alamitos will go deep in the playoffs!


----------



## futboldad1 (Feb 8, 2017)

gkrent said:


> And Edison Clinches the Sunset League title in a nail biter against Los Alamitos!  Goal scored on a set piece in the last 30 seconds of 2nd OT!  What a way for the seniors to go out!  Los Alamitos will go deep in the playoffs!


Sunset has some good players in it. Only problem I have is why mandatory OT in tied games? Draws are part of league soccer.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Feb 8, 2017)

futboldad1 said:


> Sunset has some good players in it. Only problem I have is why mandatory OT in tied games? Draws are part of league soccer.


2OT's is how they do it in college before it is a draw.  I like it.  For two teams to tie they have to slug it out for 110 minutes.


----------



## futboldad1 (Feb 8, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> 2OT's is how they do it in college before it is a draw.  I like it.  For two teams to tie they have to slug it out for 110 minutes.


All good, just for me personally I'm not a fan of it as it becomes survival of the fittest...which is the motto of too many college programs from what I've witnessed


----------



## MakeAPlay (Feb 8, 2017)

futboldad1 said:


> All good, just for me personally I'm not a fan of it as it becomes survival of the fittest...which is the motto of too many college programs from what I've witnessed


Hey I agree that too many colleges rely on things other than good soccer in their games.  From what I have seen, most college teams play 15-18 players.  Occasionally you will see a team like North Carolina that will go 20 players deep (they do hockey line changes).  I have also seen teams use only 12 or 13 players so fitness is the name of the game (girls are running 5-9 miles a game!).  High school soccer is a game of superstars IMHO.  Most of the players are average to bad anyway so I didn't really see too many aesthetically pleasing games anyway and my player played in the Southern Section in Division 1.

At the end of the day high school is a decent approximation of college even more that club due to the mixed ages and various dynamics.  Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## twoclubpapa (Feb 8, 2017)

futboldad1 said:


> Sunset has some good players in it. Only problem I have is why mandatory OT in tied games? Draws are part of league soccer.


For the last several years the Golden West league here in OC has not only had 2 full 10-minute overtimes but then goes to kicks from the penalty mark to resolve ties in varsity girls games.  Teams get 3 points for a win, 2 points for a draw but winning via KFTM and 1 point for a draw but losing KFTM.  The GW girls is the only league here in OC that goes to KFTM; the varsity boys games in the GW league only do 2 full 10-minute overtimes.

My understanding from conversations with GW girls coaches is that this approach was adopted because previously there had been many ties in league standings due to many tie games and that created issues with determining CIF playoff entries, which I believe were probably resolved by coin flips.


----------



## espola (Feb 8, 2017)

twoclubpapa said:


> For the last several years the Golden West league here in OC has not only had 2 full 10-minute overtimes but then goes to kicks from the penalty mark to resolve ties in varsity girls games.  Teams get 3 points for a win, 2 points for a draw but winning via KFTM and 1 point for a draw but losing KFTM.  The GW girls is the only league here in OC that goes to KFTM; the varsity boys games in the GW league only do 2 full 10-minute overtimes.
> 
> My understanding from conversations with GW girls coaches is that this approach was adopted because previously there had been many ties in league standings due to many tie games and that created issues with determining CIF playoff entries, which I believe were probably resolved by coin flips.


Palomar League in San Diego Section (and I believe other Leagues in North County Conference) use as a tie-breaker the head-to-head games between the teams, and if that is one win apiece, the winner of the last game.  Two ties goes to a coin flip. The tied teams are all allowed to declare themselves as "Palomar League Co-champions" but CIF SDS wants a single team to be nominated as league champs since that team is guaranteed a spot in the playoffs, and usually an opening-round home game (unless paired with another team with equal privilege).


----------



## gkrent (Feb 13, 2017)

http://cifss.org/brackets/2016-2017-cif-ss-ford-girls-soccer-championship-brackets-32-team/

For once the seeding looks pretty evenly distributed!  Top bracket is killer, though!


----------



## HBE (Feb 13, 2017)

gkrent said:


> http://cifss.org/brackets/2016-2017-cif-ss-ford-girls-soccer-championship-brackets-32-team/
> 
> For once the seeding looks pretty evenly distributed!  Top bracket is killer, though!


Wow! Edison has a very tough matchup!  Good Luck, Go Sunset League!


----------



## Silny (Feb 13, 2017)

Hart Tribe wins Foothill for 4th straight year.   (these ladies have not lost a league game in 4 years).  I guess with the new CIF rules, their grand prize is a bump up to Div I in the playoffs.    They've always gone super deep into the playoffs (my dd's freshman year they played in the championship for Div II).   Go Tribe!


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Feb 13, 2017)

Silny said:


> Hart Tribe wins Foothill for 4th straight year.   (these ladies have not lost a league game in 4 years).  I guess with the new CIF rules, their grand prize is a bump up to Div I in the playoffs.    They've always gone super deep into the playoffs (my dd's freshman year they played in the championship for Div II).   Go Tribe!


Hart has been Div 1 all season...

http://cifss.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/Girls-Soccer-Power-Ranking-as-of-10-27-16.pdf


----------



## NoGoal (Feb 13, 2017)

LadiesMan217 said:


> Hart has been Div 1 all season...
> 
> http://cifss.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/Girls-Soccer-Power-Ranking-as-of-10-27-16.pdf


Actually Hart played Div 2 conference schedule, but because they have done well the last 2 years.  They are bracketed in the D1 CIF playoffs this year.  West Ranch HS is in the same conference as Hart and they are D2.
http://www.maxpreps.com/m/team/info.aspx?gendersport=girls,soccer&schoolid=761854d3-ab36-4d6b-9bb7-ebaa61589cff&season=winter

My DDs school is D5 and they have finished semi's and finalists the last 2 years in D5 CIF playoffs and this year are playing D4 CIF playoffs.

The power rankings shows what playoff bracket schools will be playing in.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Feb 13, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> Actually Hart played Div 2 conference schedule, but because they have done well the last 2 years.  They are bracketed in the D1 CIF playoffs this year.  West Ranch HS is in the same conference as Hart and they are D2.
> http://www.maxpreps.com/m/team/info.aspx?gendersport=girls,soccer&schoolid=761854d3-ab36-4d6b-9bb7-ebaa61589cff&season=winter
> 
> My DDs school is D5 and they have finished semi's and finalists the last 2 years in D5 CIF playoffs and this year are playing D4 CIF playoffs.
> ...


Regardless of the conference schedule, on 10/27/2016 Hart was reclassified as a D1 team for the 2016/2017 season. http://www.socalsoccer.org/News/CIF+Divisional+Lists+for+2016-17/. Yes, West Ranch is D2.


----------



## NoGoal (Feb 13, 2017)

LadiesMan217 said:


> Regardless of the conference schedule, on 10/27/2016 Hart was reclassified as a D1 team for the 2016/2017 season. http://www.socalsoccer.org/News/CIF+Divisional+Lists+for+2016-17/. Yes, West Ranch is D2.


If you need to be right, Hart is D1 playing in a
D2/D3 conference (one school is D3).


----------



## gkrent (Feb 13, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> If you need to be right, Hart is D1 playing in a
> D2 conference, lmao!


The what would Sunset league be?  3 teams in D1 and 2 teams in D2


----------



## gkrent (Feb 13, 2017)

HBE said:


> Wow! Edison has a very tough matchup!  Good Luck, Go Sunset League!


Yes should be exciting!  Too bad my dd  won't be there to face off against her future teammate!


----------



## NoGoal (Feb 13, 2017)

gkrent said:


> The what would Sunset league be?  3 teams in D1 and 2 teams in D2


IMO, the new bracketing is hokey.  Take my DDs school they are a high D4 ranking, but compete against D5 schools.  When they get to the playoffs, they won't be ready to play D4 competition.  Same can be said for Hart playing D2/D3 schools and then thrown into D1 bracket at playoffs.

That's like a D2 college team being bracketed to play D1 playoffs, because they have done well the last 2 seasons.

Instead realign and relegate/promote the schools to fit their HS program divisional level.  Example: my DDs school was dropped from D1 to D5 2 years ago.


----------



## NoGoal (Feb 13, 2017)

gkrent said:


> The what would Sunset league be?  3 teams in D1 and 2 teams in D2


It would be a D1.4 (on average).


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Feb 13, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> IMO, the new bracketing is hokey.  Take my DDs school they are a high D4 ranking, but compete against D5 schools.  When they get to the playoffs, they won't be ready to play D4 competition.  Same can be said for Hart playing D2/D3 schools and then thrown into D1 bracket at playoffs.
> 
> That's like a D2 college team being bracketed to play D1 playoffs, because they have done well the last 2 seasons.
> 
> Instead realign and relegate/promote the schools to fit their HS program divisional level.  Example: my DDs school was dropped from D1 to D5 2 years ago.


What about the D2 teams that rocked the D1 teams all season and playing in D2 playoffs . None of it matters.


----------



## NoGoal (Feb 13, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> IMO, the new bracketing is hokey.  Take my DDs school they are a high D4 ranking, but compete against D5 schools.  When they get to the playoffs, they won't be ready to play D4 competition.  Same can be said for Hart playing D2/D3 schools and then thrown into D1 bracket at playoffs.
> 
> That's like a D2 college team being bracketed to play D1 playoffs, because they have done well the last 2 seasons.
> 
> Instead realign and relegate/promote the schools to fit their HS program divisional level.  Example: my DDs school was dropped from D1 to D5 2 years ago.


I would also add, if a higher divisional school is competing against lower level schools in league.  The higher ranked school will have a greater probability of making CIF playoffs and vice versa, since playoffs are based on league results.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Feb 13, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> I would also add, if a higher divisional school is competing against lower level schools in league.  The higher ranked school will have a greater probability of making CIF playoffs and vice versa, based on league results.


This is true.


----------



## NoGoal (Feb 13, 2017)

LadiesMan217 said:


> What about the D2 teams that rocked the D1 teams all season and playing in D2 playoffs . None of it matters.


I believe divisional rankings are based on student body size.  If a D2 team has a great season and gets to the CIF D2 semi's or championship game.  They will eventually play against D1 schools at regional playoffs.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Feb 13, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> I believe divisional rankings are based on student body size.  If a D2 team has a great season and gets to the CIF D2 semi's or championship game.  They will eventually play against D1 schools at regional playoffs.


Yeah, but all the talent is going to DA and not playing HS soccer next year - hahaha.


----------



## HBE (Feb 14, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> I would also add, if a higher divisional school is competing against lower level schools in league.  The higher ranked school will have a greater probability of making CIF playoffs and vice versa, since playoffs are based on league results.


 Pre-season does count into overall record, that's why some coaches play lower level schools to pad their overall record.


----------



## NoGoal (Feb 14, 2017)

HBE said:


> Pre-season does count into overall record, that's why some coaches play lower level schools to pad their overall record.


The leagues are now mixed with D1 and D2 teams, D3 and D4 teams and D4 and D5 teams.  It has nothing to do with pre-season or non-league games.


----------



## HBE (Feb 14, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> The leagues are now mixed with D1 and D2 teams, D3 and D4 teams and D4 and D5 teams.  It has nothing to do with pre-season or non-league games.


I disagree, are you a high school coach? Do you deal with CIF? Pre-season games matter for at large bids, trust me on this one.....


----------



## NoGoal (Feb 14, 2017)

HBE said:


> I disagree, are you a high school coach? Do you deal with CIF? Pre-season games matter for at large bids, trust me on this one.....


You mean non-conference/non-league games.  Pre-season games are like scrimmages.  They don't count for anything.   Example: NFL, NBA, MLB pre-season games do NOT count on actual team records.


----------



## Silny (Feb 14, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> I believe divisional rankings are based on student body size.  If a D2 team has a great season and gets to the CIF D2 semi's or championship game.  They will eventually play against D1 schools at regional playoffs.


Yep, I thought it was based on student body size a well.   Hart has been Div. II for as long as I can recall.   4 yrs. ago we went to the Div. II championship game vs. Chino Hills. Lost a close one but still ended up going to Regionals.   It was exciting.   Some of the schools were double our size.    I still think of Hart as a Div II school that has been rewarded for playing extremely well for the past 4 years.   Good luck to everyone in the first round of games!   Go Tribe.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Feb 14, 2017)

Silny said:


> Yep, I thought it was based on student body size a well.   Hart has been Div. II for as long as I can recall.   4 yrs. ago we went to the Div. II championship game vs. Chino Hills. Lost a close one but still ended up going to Regionals.   It was exciting.   Some of the schools were double our size.    I still think of Hart as a Div II school that has been rewarded for playing extremely well for the past 4 years.   Good luck to everyone in the first round of games!   Go Tribe.


Size doesn't matter to CIF


----------



## Silny (Feb 14, 2017)

LadiesMan217 said:


> Size doesn't matter to CIF


Well, that could start a whole different type of thread on this Valentine's Day!!!!


----------



## LBSoccer (Feb 15, 2017)

The way it was explained to me was that pre season games do matter. The coach wanted to play teams scored at .500 or higher because somehow that would help the power score or some mumbo jumbo number that would come in to play for cif games. Team usually plays other local schools but their number was in the 200's so instead they played other schools for pre season. My number examples can be wrong because this conversation was back in november but it was something to that effect. This all had to do with the new rules/regulations/way for hs soccer. I think in the past divisions were based on school size but this new way is all about that .500 score.


----------



## NoGoal (Feb 15, 2017)

LBSoccer said:


> The way it was explained to me was that pre season games do matter. The coach wanted to play teams scored at .500 or higher because somehow that would help the power score or some mumbo jumbo number that would come in to play for cif games. Team usually plays other local schools but their number was in the 200's so instead they played other schools for pre season. My number examples can be wrong because this conversation was back in november but it was something to that effect. This all had to do with the new rules/regulations/way for hs soccer. I think in the past divisions were based on school size but this new way is all about that .500 score.


Thanks for explaining.  You mean non-league games and not pre-season, correct?  Non-league games are games played prior to league/conference games.

example:  HS tournament games are non-league/conference games and played during the HS soccer season.


----------



## LBSoccer (Feb 15, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> Thanks for explaining.  You mean non-league games and not pre-season, correct?  Non-league games are games played prior to league/conference games.
> 
> example:  HS tournament games are non-league/conference games and played during the HS soccer season.


I'm not sure I fully understand what you are getting at. The context of our conversation came about when discussing the games the coach sets up and the team plays prior to league. It is not tournaments as those you can't select your opponent  I think my dd team played about 4 or 5 of them and those were strategically selected with those #'s in mind. They called them pre season but in truth pre season and non league sounds the same lol.


----------



## NoGoal (Feb 15, 2017)

LBSoccer said:


> I'm not sure I fully understand what you are getting at. The context of our conversation came about when discussing the games the coach sets up and the team plays prior to league. It is not tournaments as those you can't select your opponent  I think my dd team played about 4 or 5 of them and those were strategically selected with those #'s in mind. They called them pre season but in truth pre season and non league sounds the same lol.


Pre-season games by definition are games played before HS season begins.  During the HS soccer season there are non-league games and league games, both count towards a teams overall record. 

Thanks for explaining so, CIF playoffs are based on non-league and league games vs league results.


----------



## Soccer1019 (Feb 15, 2017)

Regardless of how they're placed in to a division, what about the division playoffs for Southern Section?  Let's get some predictions...I think the new alignments for each division should make things interesting.  First round games for girls start tomorrow so who wants to throw out some first round winners?  Upsets?  Boys start Friday...what do you think?


----------



## HBE (Feb 15, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> Pre-season games by definition are games played before HS season begins.  During the HS soccer season there are non-league games and league games, both count towards a teams overall record.
> 
> Thanks for explaining so, CIF playoffs are based on non-league and league games vs league results.



O Boy here we go again, Pre Season games do count towards at large CIF bids! I know you're thee Resident Soccer Expert here but Jeez you don't always have to be right lol Ironically all this information is coming from someone that doesn't' even play soccer lol


----------



## HBE (Feb 15, 2017)

Soccer1019 said:


> Regardless of how they're placed in to a division, what about the division playoffs for Southern Section?  Let's get some predictions...I think the new alignments for each division should make things interesting.  First round games for girls start tomorrow so who wants to throw out some first round winners?  Upsets?  Boys start Friday...what do you think?


I predict all Sunset League teams winning in Division 1, First Round. Sunset league teams( at large bids )in Division 2 also predicting victories.  I predict FV goes deep into Division # 2 CIF.


----------



## Zerodenero (Feb 15, 2017)

Soccer1019 said:


> Let's get some predictions...I think the new alignments for each division should make things interesting.  First round games for girls start tomorrow so who wants to throw out some first round winners?  Upsets?  Boys start Friday...what do you think?


Yo Bdobs....Gkrent - you guys have traditionally been in the know/most active in tracking the HS circuit.  

Whats the 411?


----------



## NoGoal (Feb 15, 2017)

HBE said:


> O Boy here we go again, Pre Season games do count towards at large CIF bids! I know you're thee Resident Soccer Expert here but Jeez you don't always have to be right lol Ironically all this information is coming from someone that doesn't' even play soccer lol


Lmao, why don't you define pre-season for us! Keep in mind.....Pre means before.  My DD HS played 2 pre-season games and they didn't count towards their overall record. Their non-league games did though. #sheesh


----------



## NoGoal (Feb 15, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> Lmao, why don't you define pre-season for us! Keep in mind.....Pre means before.  My DD HS played 2 pre-season games and they didn't count towards their overall record. Their non-league games did though. #sheesh


In case you also need to know. 
1. HS soccer season means non-league and league games
2. Post-season means playoffs


----------



## NoGoal (Feb 15, 2017)

Zerodenero said:


> Yo Bdobs....Gkrent - you guys have traditionally been in the know/most active in tracking the HS circuit.
> 
> Whats the 411?


I hear JSerra will he a tough out this post-season!


----------



## Zerodenero (Feb 15, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> I hear JSerra will he a tough out this post-season!


Well, from what I've seen of this seasons D1 games, teams that were hot early/mid season aren't the same today...... If this years playoff is anything like lastyears, well be seeing a few underdogs rise up.


----------



## gkrent (Feb 15, 2017)

Zerodenero said:


> Yo Bdobs....Gkrent - you guys have traditionally been in the know/most active in tracking the HS circuit.
> 
> Whats the 411?


I like JSerra, Los Al, Aliso Niguel and Palos Verdes.  Not gonna comment about Edison, but I'll tell you right now there are some players that are peaking at the right time!!

Edited to add I like the Mater Dei Cypress matchup and I am going to throw in for Cypress because I love some of the talent on that team (though they suffer from spells of inconsistency


----------



## Soccer1019 (Feb 16, 2017)

Division 1 girls scores, winners of each group will face each other next round....

Upper Half of Bracket:
JSerra 4 Dana Hills 1
Los Osos 1 LB Wilson 0

Palos Verdes 2 San Juan Hills 1
Los Alamitos 2 Northwood 0

Santiago(Corona) 2 Millikan 1
Chino Hills 1 Notre Dame (S.O.) 0

San Clemente 3 Esperanza 0
Huntington Beach 3 Harvard Westlake 0

Lower Half of Bracket:
Westlake 2 Rancho Cucamonga 0
Troy 3 Foothill 0

Mater Dei 3 Cypress 0
Tesoro 1 Edison 0

Upland 2 South Hills 1
Hart 2 LB Poly 1

Santa Margarita 2 El Toro 0
Aliso Niguel 5 Oaks Christian 1

Some good match-ups for round two.  Predictions?


----------



## LBSoccer (Feb 16, 2017)

HBE said:


> I predict all Sunset League teams winning in Division 1, First Round. Sunset league teams( at large bids )in Division 2 also predicting victories.  I predict FV goes deep into Division # 2 CIF.


Please no more predictions.


----------



## gkrent (Feb 16, 2017)

All my picks are good but one! My emotional pick was wrong lol!!!


----------



## Soccer1019 (Feb 16, 2017)

Agreed, predictions are usually biased anyway.  How about thoughts instead?  For example, games with Aliso Niguel and Santa Margarita, Mater Dei and Tesoro, Los Al and Palos Verdes, some potentially exciting matches for a second round.  Already have one seeded team out and some newcomers to the division from division 2 last year getting a win under their belt in the always ultra competitive division 1 playoffs (Westlake, Troy, Palos Verdes, Santiago, and Hart).  Will they be able to navigate through the second round and in to the quarters?


----------



## HBE (Feb 17, 2017)

LBSoccer said:


> Please no more predictions.


Hey Now I went 2-3. FV lost in PK's, I could have had a wining record. I was expecting Edison to win that one as well.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Feb 17, 2017)

gkrent said:


> All my picks are good but one! My emotional pick was wrong lol!!!


Tesoro beating Edison is a big shock to me.


----------



## PossessionSoccer (Feb 17, 2017)

Just curious as to why the Edison loss to Tesoro was a big shock?  Revenge from last year?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Feb 17, 2017)

PossessionSoccer said:


> Just curious as to why the Edison loss to Tesoro was a big shock?  Revenge from last year?


I was never impressed with Tesoro when I saw them play last year.  I thought Edison was pretty solid.  It is high school though and things change quickly.


----------



## HBE (Feb 17, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> Tesoro beating Edison is a big shock to me.


Not really, I had this game as a coin flip, Edison was a homer HB pick for me.  I see my Tesoro buddy disliked my post lol


----------



## gkrent (Feb 17, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> Tesoro beating Edison is a big shock to me.


Not to me, which is why I didn't want to make the call on this game and jinx it.  Edison struggled scoring all season..lots of late OT golden goals.  They had a strong defense, although starting keeper was out of town.  Tesoro has two game changing players offensively and their junior star scored the winning goal.


----------



## Coach_JimmyZ (Feb 17, 2017)

gkrent said:


> Not to me, which is why I didn't want to make the call on this game and jinx it.  Edison struggled scoring all season..lots of late OT golden goals.  They had a strong defense, although starting keeper was out of town.  Tesoro has two game changing players offensively and their junior star scored the winning goal.


it was a pretty even matchup. neither team had many chances to score. possession was back and forth all game long. got pretty chippy a few times. 

Tesoro goal started from an Edison turnover on Edison's defensive third and a crowded scramble in the box for the ball. Tesoro player lifted the ball towards the far post and had Edison's keeper back peddling and the ball went just over the keeper and under the crossbar. Tesoro got the lucky chance on this one possession towards the end of regulation and that was the difference. Fun game to watch, but was hoping the Chargers would've won.


----------



## Arsenal Parent (Feb 17, 2017)

Long Beach Wilson has the worse field I have ever seen. It's embarrassing that they made Los Osos play on it.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Feb 17, 2017)

Arsenal Parent said:


> Long Beach Wilson has the worse field I have ever seen. It's embarrassing that they made Los Osos play on it.


It's in Long Beach chief.


----------



## Soccer1019 (Feb 17, 2017)

I wouldn't call Wilson field the worst I've ever seen but it definitely ranks up there.  I'm almost certain the home side spectator seating does not meet the minimum National Federation Rules requiring the area to be at least 10 feet from the touch line......


----------



## Bdobyns (Feb 21, 2017)

Zerodenero said:


> Yo Bdobs....Gkrent - you guys have traditionally been in the know/most active in tracking the HS circuit.
> 
> Whats the 411?


Just logged on.  In DI, I have only seen a few teams this year.  I have been saying since the beginning of the season that Los Al is legit and I wouldn't be surprised to see them win, even after a disappointing finish in league.  Chino Hills was also very good and should do well.  Santiago (Corona) looks good on paper but they are really the only legit team out of the Big VIII so their excellent record might not be as revealing as it seems.  I am just hoping that Troy plays a solid game today vs Westlake and comes out with a win.  Troy should be very solid over the next few years as they have 5 or 6 freshman starters.

I am still at odds with the manner in which divisions were created.  If I am not mistaken, it is based on the last two years performance in CIF.  I would think that the teams that reach the round of 16 (winners of the first round) will stay in D1.  Those other 16 will be in a mathematical battle with the top finishers in D2 but should see the bulk of them remain D1.  I would think that the teams that didn't make the playoffs in D1 would end up in D2 while the top teams (final four of D2) will be promoted.  The problem that I have is that schools are earning their rankings based on teams that no longer exist.  I am not sure how to fix the problem other than creating an open division based on the current teams' strength of schedule, win/losses, league finish and rankings.  For example, this year, I would like to see Bishop Amat play any of the D1 top teams, yet they are D3, and should win with ease.


----------



## RedHawk (Feb 21, 2017)

Troy 2-1 over Westlake in OT.  Golden goal about 3 minutes in.  Troy definitely deserved the win!


----------



## Bdobyns (Feb 21, 2017)

OMG.   I can't believe the center ref for the Troy vs Westlake game.  Whistles for half time, with Troy up 1-0, off a nice free kick from about 25 yards out that bounces over the line of girls and then headed in for the first goal.  Troy is very happy.  However, the ref is convinced that he needed to add time at the end of the half from the Westlake sideline and coach.  Troy comes back on the field and instead of be given possession as the had when the whistle blew, a drop ball, finally resulting in a penalty in the box and boom 1-1 at the half.  The game got progressively more physical until as mentioned, they win in OT.  It was freshman day as two of them logged goals.  BTW, Troy has a total of 2 college commits, one of which is injured, how many commits from Westlake?


----------



## HBE (Feb 21, 2017)

Some lopsided scores in D1

http://cifss.org/brackets/2016-2017-cif-ss-ford-girls-soccer-championship-brackets-32-team/


----------



## RedHawk (Feb 21, 2017)

HBE said:


> Some lopsided scores in D1
> 
> http://cifss.org/brackets/2016-2017-cif-ss-ford-girls-soccer-championship-brackets-32-team/


At least one of those is a Pk score


----------



## Silny (Feb 21, 2017)

Soccer1019 said:


> Agreed, predictions are usually biased anyway.  How about thoughts instead?  For example, games with Aliso Niguel and Santa Margarita, Mater Dei and Tesoro, Los Al and Palos Verdes, some potentially exciting matches for a second round.  Already have one seeded team out and some newcomers to the division from division 2 last year getting a win under their belt in the always ultra competitive division 1 playoffs (Westlake, Troy, Palos Verdes, Santiago, and Hart).  Will they be able to navigate through the second round and in to the quarters?


Navigation to quarters complete.   Hart now faces Aliso Niguel for the second time this season.   Tribe defeated Aliso in preseason at the Aliso Cup Tourney.    Ciao.   Go Tribe.


----------



## gkrent (Feb 22, 2017)

^^^ Love seeing Hart go deep for first D1 appearance!  Maybe the system works after all!


----------



## NoGoal (Feb 22, 2017)

gkrent said:


> ^^^ Love seeing Hart go deep for first D1 appearance!  Maybe the system works after all!


Yeah, maybe there is a method to the new bracketing madness!


----------



## futboldad1 (Feb 22, 2017)

Good thread and big week coming up. Going to try and make it to local 5pm games and see how the Los Angeles area teams stack up to the San Diego ones.


----------



## Juve 50 (Feb 22, 2017)

Watch out for chino hills.  Just sayin.


----------



## Surfref (Feb 22, 2017)

Bdobyns said:


> OMG.   I can't believe the center ref for the Troy vs Westlake game.  Whistles for half time, with Troy up 1-0, off a nice free kick from about 25 yards out that bounces over the line of girls and then headed in for the first goal.  Troy is very happy.  However, the ref is convinced that he needed to add time at the end of the half from the Westlake sideline and coach.  Troy comes back on the field and instead of be given possession as the had when the whistle blew, a drop ball, finally resulting in a penalty in the box and boom 1-1 at the half.  The game got progressively more physical until as mentioned, they win in OT.  It was freshman day as two of them logged goals.  BTW, Troy has a total of 2 college commits, one of which is injured, how many commits from Westlake?


Let me see if I have this correct...
Troy scored right before halftime, ref blows whistle for halftime, realizes there should still be time left and restarts with a dropped ball instead of a kickoff.  If those are the events, than the ref needs to be fired for restarting the game after a goal with a dropped ball.


----------



## Soccer1019 (Feb 23, 2017)

Juve 50 said:


> Watch out for chino hills.  Just sayin.


Chino Hills is down two big time starters as they accumulated two yellows each in their second round match for red cards.  Not sure if GK that got hurt from 1st round and missed 2nd round game will be back but if not, that's 3 starters gone, hard to offset that.  They look to be pretty deep though with a good roster of players to fill in.  However, the two attackers they lost could  make it hard for them to score goals tomorrow.  If any team can overcome the missing players, I'd say CH can, they're a tough team to put away and know how to defend and keep the game within their reach.  If it goes to PK's, I give the edge to HB just based on GK experience.  Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Bdobyns (Feb 23, 2017)

Juve 50 said:


> Watch out for chino hills.  Just sayin.





Surfref said:


> Let me see if I have this correct...
> Troy scored right before halftime, ref blows whistle for halftime, realizes there should still be time left and restarts with a dropped ball instead of a kickoff.  If those are the events, than the ref needs to be fired for restarting the game after a goal with a dropped ball.


No.  Troy up 1-0 when time expires, ref stops play, Troy with possession, Westlake coach convinces ref to add time.  Ref then changes his mind, and takes possession from Troy restarts with a dropped ball.  Sorry for the confussion.


----------



## Surfref (Feb 23, 2017)

Bdobyns said:


> No.  Troy up 1-0 when time expires, ref stops play, Troy with possession, Westlake coach convinces ref to add time.  Ref then changes his mind, and takes possession from Troy restarts with a dropped ball.  Sorry for the confussion.


If the referee realized he made a mistake with the time (hard to do in HS, and I will explain why) than the correct restart is a dropped ball if the ball was in play when he stopped play or if the ball was out of play for let's say a throw-in than a throw-in would be the correct restart.

Now for game time.  Unlike club soccer, HS does not have "add" time.  The referee should have been stopping and starting his watch throughout the half/game.  When his watch either reached zero or 40 minutes (depending on if he uses an up or down timer) the half/game is over.  So, there should be no reason to restart unless he timed the half wrong, such as only playing only 35 minutes.


----------



## Juve 50 (Feb 23, 2017)

Soccer1019 said:


> Chino Hills is down two big time starters as they accumulated two yellows each in their second round match for red cards.  Not sure if GK that got hurt from 1st round and missed 2nd round game will be back but if not, that's 3 starters gone, hard to offset that.  They look to be pretty deep though with a good roster of players to fill in.  However, the two attackers they lost could  make it hard for them to score goals tomorrow.  If any team can overcome the missing players, I'd say CH can, they're a tough team to put away and know how to defend and keep the game within their reach.  If it goes to PK's, I give the edge to HB just based on GK experience.  Good luck to everyone.


We actually only lost one attacker.  Then again, our outside mids are involved in the attack pretty often but I don't think she scored a goal this season.  Losing both those players will hurt.  Unfortunately the keeper will not make it back but the back up has been doing great and got box time earlier in the season when the keep had another injury.  Girls will have to step up.  But there are some pretty good players that come off the bench. And I know of a Pretty good player that wont make the game for HB.  Expecting a good game.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Feb 23, 2017)

LOL:  http://www.ocvarsity.com/articles/cif-86769-jserra-team.html


----------



## Bdobyns (Feb 23, 2017)

LadiesMan217 said:


> LOL:  http://www.ocvarsity.com/articles/cif-86769-jserra-team.html


What?  Rules?  I'm just the coach.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Feb 23, 2017)

Bdobyns said:


> What?  Rules?  I'm just the coach.


Sucks for the players.  Typical Greg Baker.


----------



## HBE (Feb 23, 2017)

Juve 50 said:


> We actually only lost one attacker.  Then again, our outside mids are involved in the attack pretty often but I don't think she scored a goal this season.  Losing both those players will hurt.  Unfortunately the keeper will not make it back but the back up has been doing great and got box time earlier in the season when the keep had another injury.  Girls will have to step up.  But there are some pretty good players that come off the bench. And I know of a Pretty good player that wont make the game for HB.  Expecting a good game.


She missed a CIF game last year about same time and HB lost......


----------



## HBE (Feb 23, 2017)

Juve 50 said:


> Watch out for chino hills.  Just sayin.


You going?


----------



## HBE (Feb 23, 2017)

LadiesMan217 said:


> LOL:  http://www.ocvarsity.com/articles/cif-86769-jserra-team.html


Did the ball have the right ball pressure?


----------



## jojosoccer (Feb 24, 2017)

Scores?
Mater Dei on a roll. Possible repeat from 2015? Definitely good coaching at MD.


----------



## LBSoccer (Feb 24, 2017)

Los al is out 2-1 jSerra. Great game. #10 is a standout player. Props to her.


----------



## NoGoal (Feb 24, 2017)

LBSoccer said:


> Los al is out 2-1 jSerra. Great game. #10 is a standout player. Props to her.


That's LadiesMan217 DD...a Santa Clara commit!


----------



## Bdobyns (Feb 25, 2017)

jojosoccer said:


> Scores?
> Mater Dei on a roll. Possible repeat from 2015? Definitely good coaching at MD.


Congrats to Mater Dei.  Several local kids will continue to play for Mater Dei coach at Pomona, http://www.broncoathletics.com/news/2017/2/17/womens-soccer-adds-eight-newcomers-for-2017.aspx?path=wsoc 

Props to Troy, after losing a bunch of seniors last year (goalie to Oregon, an outside back to CSUF, a striker to SMU along with some other girls to smaller schools) where the girls made it to the same quarterfinals, difference was that they played D2 last year.  First year in D1, with only two committed seniors, one of them injured and I don't think any lower classman have verbally committed, maybe one, and something like 5-6 freshman that regularly started, a couple of them actually play on Troy's top girls basketball team in the county at the same time, to make it to the quarterfinals and lose to a perennial private school in overtime was a great experience for all the girls and hopefully a good sign of things to come.

Goodluck to those teams that will be advancing.


----------



## Silny (Feb 28, 2017)

jojosoccer said:


> Scores?
> Mater Dei on a roll. Possible repeat from 2015? Definitely good coaching at MD.


May be good coaching, but the some idiot on the MD team tore down the Hart Tribe banner on our side when the whistle blew.    Funny...it was the fastest she ran all game.    Too bad you can't coach sportsmanship.  

Hart Tribe falls to Mater Dei in OT 0-1.  Well played on both sides.  Very proud of Hart as they prove more than worthy to battle it out in their first year of Div I.


----------



## KidGretzky25 (Feb 28, 2017)

Claremont 1-0 over Amat. Physical game. Amat had a chance to equalize on a pk, but missed. Claremont loses their striker for the finals on a questionable red card.


----------



## HBE (Feb 28, 2017)

JSerra wins 2-1 over HBOilers


----------



## epicsurf (Feb 28, 2017)

Silny said:


> May be good coaching, but the some idiot on the MD team tore down the Hart Tribe banner on our side when the whistle blew.    Funny...it was the fastest she ran all game.    Too bad you can't coach sportsmanship.
> 
> Hart Tribe falls to Mater Dei in OT 0-1.  Well played on both sides.  Very proud of Hart as they prove more than worthy to battle it out in their first year of Div I.


Here's the video.... such bad sportsmanship...

https://twitter.com/haleymsawyer/status/836745769168220160


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Feb 28, 2017)

epicsurf said:


> Here's the video.... such bad sportsmanship...
> 
> https://twitter.com/haleymsawyer/status/836745769168220160


Taylor Schmidt #33 2018 D


----------



## NoGoal (Feb 28, 2017)

LadiesMan217 said:


> Taylor Schmidt #33 2018 D


She is so dumb with social media and everyone with a video phone at hand.....she was easy to identify.


----------



## Zerodenero (Feb 28, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> That's LadiesMan217 DD...a Santa Clara commit!


If your P.I. work is correct, that kid plays with zero fear and is a back line/goalie assassin.

Props to u LM217,  your girl is hella fun to watch


----------



## Soccer1019 (Mar 1, 2017)

epicsurf said:


> Here's the video.... such bad sportsmanship...
> 
> https://twitter.com/haleymsawyer/status/836745769168220160


How can you say it was a "Hart Tribe Banner" when it clearly had the words "mater dei" on it? So Hart had a banner on their sideline with the words "mater dei" on it, of which, the video does not show if there was any kind of message before the "mater dei" that was disparaging or negative not in line with the exact same "sportsmanship" you're now beating this MD player up for.....I wasn't there so I don't know anything other than what video showed (there's the longer version with different angle), but before I or anyone else call her out online (she's a kid btw, yet adults are cool with blasting her), shouldn't the entire story be told?  Why was there a banner on Hart's side with the words "mater dei" on it?  She didn't rip down a banner that said anything "hart" or "tribe" on it....was she responding to an obnoxious group of people that were hovering around the sign throughout the game (possibly the people on video that prevented her from finishing her removal of said sign) and she wanted what she felt was a "sign" of disrespect and unsportsmanship first from opposing team now torn down that her team was victorious in OT?  Personally, I don't think a player would go to those lengths without first being given cause to....of which, ultimately, I would've done the same thing....you may proceed to blast me now for weighing in and presenting a different, probably unpopular opinion.


----------



## Soccer1019 (Mar 1, 2017)

Soccer1019 said:


> How can you say it was a "Hart Tribe Banner" when it clearly had the words "mater dei" on it? So Hart had a banner on their sideline with the words "mater dei" on it, of which, the video does not show if there was any kind of message before the "mater dei" that was disparaging or negative not in line with the exact same "sportsmanship" you're now beating this MD player up for.....I wasn't there so I don't know anything other than what video showed (there's the longer version with different angle), but before I or anyone else call her out online (she's a kid btw, yet adults are cool with blasting her), shouldn't the entire story be told?  Why was there a banner on Hart's side with the words "mater dei" on it?  She didn't rip down a banner that said anything "hart" or "tribe" on it....was she responding to an obnoxious group of people that were hovering around the sign throughout the game (possibly the people on video that prevented her from finishing her removal of said sign) and she wanted what she felt was a "sign" of disrespect and unsportsmanship first from opposing team now torn down that her team was victorious in OT?  Personally, I don't think a player would go to those lengths without first being given cause to....of which, ultimately, I would've done the same thing....you may proceed to blast me now for weighing in and presenting a different, probably unpopular opinion.


Ok, so I looked again and there are two posters, creating one message....it actually says "GO HART BEAT" on one section of poster, then the other poster in question says "Mater Dei"......


----------



## Silny (Mar 1, 2017)

Soccer1019 said:


> How can you say it was a "Hart Tribe Banner" when it clearly had the words "mater dei" on it? So Hart had a banner on their sideline with the words "mater dei" on it, of which, the video does not show if there was any kind of message before the "mater dei" that was disparaging or negative not in line with the exact same "sportsmanship" you're now beating this MD player up for.....I wasn't there so I don't know anything other than what video showed (there's the longer version with different angle), but before I or anyone else call her out online (she's a kid btw, yet adults are cool with blasting her), shouldn't the entire story be told?  Why was there a banner on Hart's side with the words "mater dei" on it?  She didn't rip down a banner that said anything "hart" or "tribe" on it....was she responding to an obnoxious group of people that were hovering around the sign throughout the game (possibly the people on video that prevented her from finishing her removal of said sign) and she wanted what she felt was a "sign" of disrespect and unsportsmanship first from opposing team now torn down that her team was victorious in OT?  Personally, I don't think a player would go to those lengths without first being given cause to....of which, ultimately, I would've done the same thing....you may proceed to blast me now for weighing in and presenting a different, probably unpopular opinion.


Sorry, gotta clap back.    It was a paper banner (or poster, or whatever else one can call these things).  It was like every other banner you will see at a high school sporting event.    "Go us - Beat - insert name of opposing team here."    As for, "obnoxious group of people hovering around the sign throughout the game" - well that would be OUR side (home team) where we put OUR banners/posters.   Opposing team has THEIR side for THEIR stuff.    The "obnoxious" comment is funny.   I, as a parent of a child that has played club soccer since Gu9 used to think EVERYONE on the opposite side of the pitch (back in the day), or now on the other side of midfield was jacked up, testy, rude, misguided, had no knowledge of the beautiful game and needed a sock to stuff in their big mouths.   But that was when my girl was little.   I got over it.    People on the opposing side are pretty cool for the most part.   I got over myself.   My player didn't even notice wacked parents.   So now you are saying this MD player possibly got riled up over obnoxious parents.   That's a good one.   Tune out the other side.   Don't let them get in your head if you are that kind of player that lets it bother you.   Geez, you've got to be in at least 10th grade and have been around club for a while.   You surely have seen worse than this.  And for the record...nothing horrible was going on.   Normal soccer game cheering.    Both stands equally loud.   

Bottom line, she came over to our stands, and tried to tear down our banner.    #NoClass


----------



## Soccer1019 (Mar 1, 2017)

If only Hart defended their goal that game as well as their banner we'd be talking about their finals match-up with J-Serra....#maybenextyear


----------



## soccermama213 (Mar 1, 2017)

This shows more of the goal and banner thing 

https://twitter.com/tciniglio/status/836746662475280384

I don't know what banner said but what I do know is her team won and at the other teams home field and that was all that was needed to "shut up" the other side of that was she was after. Coaches will see this since it's all over social media and it may not have been worth it in the long run.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Mar 1, 2017)

soccermama213 said:


> This shows more of the goal and banner thing
> 
> https://twitter.com/tciniglio/status/836746662475280384
> 
> I don't know what banner said but what I do know is her team won and at the other teams home field and that was all that was needed to "shut up" the other side of that was she was after. Coaches will see this since it's all over social media and it may not have been worth it in the long run.


I have been told it was a Mater Dei banner that the two players were going to hold up and run the field.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Mar 1, 2017)

LadiesMan217 said:


> I have been told it was a Mater Dei banner that the two players were going to hold up and run the field.


Oh, BTW even more interesting is the banner was supposedly put up by Mater Dei...


----------



## soccermama213 (Mar 1, 2017)

Well then basically she was probably running over to take it down to hold up? Nothing wrong with that just still would of been better to use cheer with your team.


----------



## fotos4u2 (Mar 1, 2017)

LadiesMan217 said:


> Oh, BTW even more interesting is the banner was supposedly put up by Mater Dei...


Why would Mater Dei put up a "banner" on the HOME side of the field right next to other "banners" that supported the home team?  That sounds more like spin to me by someone who doesn't want to admit any wrongdoing.  It's interesting that the original twitter linked video was posted by a news staff writer so not someone who would have any vested interest in slamming an "innocent" player.


----------



## Soccer1019 (Mar 1, 2017)

fotos4u2 said:


> Why would Mater Dei put up a "banner" on the HOME side of the field right next to other "banners" that supported the home team?  That sounds more like spin to me by someone who doesn't want to admit any wrongdoing.  It's interesting that the original twitter linked video was posted by a news staff writer so not someone who would have any vested interest in slamming an "innocent" player.


#Fakenews....or perhaps the reporter saw what she wanted to?  Very easily could have been the Mater Dei player wanting to use the poster to perhaps hold up as she and her teammates took a celebratory pic?  However, because the Hart supporters essentially grabbed and restrained her, it made it look worse so the "story" was reported as the MD player having malicious intentions....did the reporter go over and actually get the facts from the MD player afterwards or did she just run with what she thought was the scoop, one that portrayed her as having no class....


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Mar 1, 2017)

fotos4u2 said:


> Why would Mater Dei put up a "banner" on the HOME side of the field right next to other "banners" that supported the home team?  That sounds more like spin to me by someone who doesn't want to admit any wrongdoing.  It's interesting that the original twitter linked video was posted by a news staff writer so not someone who would have any vested interest in slamming an "innocent" player.


Agree. I just asked someone who was there and this is what they told me. They were Mater Dei peoples so probably a spin.


----------



## timbuck (Mar 1, 2017)

Are we really freaking out because a high school player tore down a piece of paper?


----------



## timbuck (Mar 2, 2017)

To add to the above-  if it was a male player would anyone care?
What if the sport was basketball (male or female) or football?


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Mar 2, 2017)

timbuck said:


> To add to the above-  if it was a male player would anyone care?
> What if the sport was basketball (male or female) or football?


When we (or at least I am that old) were kids we could have urinated on the banner and walked away with little recourse. Political correctness is going to be our downfall as a society.


----------



## Juve 50 (Mar 2, 2017)

Crazy... people getting butt hurt over a paper banner.  I remember a chant we started at the basketball games when I was in HS.  1.2.3.4 Get those HEFFERS off the floor!  Every time the opposing team's cheerleaders were on the court.  Imagine if we did that now?


----------



## Glen (Mar 2, 2017)

I must be real old.  I remember when excessive celebration use to be taboo because it was deemed classless and showed a lack of sportsmanship.  When excessive celebration started creeping into pro sports, it became politically incorrect to criticize bad, classless behavior because some deemed such celebration to reflect cultural differences.


----------



## HBE (Mar 2, 2017)

Juve 50 said:


> Crazy... people getting butt hurt over a paper banner.  I remember a chant we started at the basketball games when I was in HS.  1.2.3.4 Get those HEFFERS off the floor!  Every time the opposing team's cheerleaders were on the court.  Imagine if we did that now?


I remember we used to chant "Winning" in the huddle with the Kids.....


----------



## Bdobyns (Mar 2, 2017)

It was Mater Dei, enough explanation.


----------



## Silny (Mar 4, 2017)

Soccer1019 said:


> If only Hart defended their goal that game as well as their banner we'd be talking about their finals match-up with J-Serra....#maybenextyear


LOL - that's all you got?    These were two amazing teams that both played insanely well.   Hart defended their goal just fine for over 100 minutes.   In fact, if you were at the game you would have seen who had momentum in OT.    Kudos to the MD player for scoring on a great set piece.   Kudos to Hart for over a 100 minutes of tough D.  But that's the way games go.   But don't ever tell me Hart didn't defend their goal that game.   That's just stupid.

Oh and btw - Hart will be back.  They've had a taste of making deep runs in CIF playoffs for four years.   They get bumped up to Div I and miss the Finals by one game this year.  They are young.  #getusedtoUs    #goTribe   #goJSerra


----------



## HBE (Mar 6, 2017)

*2017 CIF Southern California Regional Girls Soccer Championships - Division I*
http://www.cifstate.org/sports/soccer/G_brkts_2017/d1

Go Hart & Go Oilers!


----------



## gkrent (Mar 8, 2017)

Shoutout to HB, way to Rep Sunset League!!!


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Mar 8, 2017)

gkrent said:


> Shoutout to HB, way to Rep Sunset League!!!


Yes - that was awesome! Surf girls got rocked.


----------



## Silny (Mar 8, 2017)

HBE said:


> *2017 CIF Southern California Regional Girls Soccer Championships - Division I*
> http://www.cifstate.org/sports/soccer/G_brkts_2017/d1
> 
> Go Hart & Go Oilers!


Great job HB!!   Best of Luck going forward.


----------



## HBE (Mar 9, 2017)

HBE said:


> *2017 CIF Southern California Regional Girls Soccer Championships - Division I*
> http://www.cifstate.org/sports/soccer/G_brkts_2017/d1


Oilers 6 Bullard O  Rematch against JSerra for Title


----------



## Zerodenero (Mar 10, 2017)

HBE said:


> Oilers 6 Bullard O  Rematch against JSerra for Title


HB's YNT-mid is a game changer - She's back


----------



## MakeAPlay (Mar 10, 2017)

Zerodenero said:


> HB's YNT-mid is a game changer - She's back


I'm curious as to where she is going to go to school.  She is a 2000 but a 2019 grad year.


----------



## Zerodenero (Mar 10, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> I'm curious as to where she is going to go to school.  She is a 2000 but a 2019 grad year.


Don't know.... But I'd be surprised if it's outside of the pre-season top 10.


----------



## HBE (Mar 10, 2017)

She wasn't eligible in Semi's against JSerra, GB made sure she didn't play lol.  HB has a key defender back from concussion protocol too.  Will be a great game.  4:00 pm start Televised on Fox Sports Net.  Thought last time around JSerra was faster and bigger in the air and outplayed HB in 2nd half. Both JSerra goals scored in 2nd half. Should be a different game this time around, I hope.  Go Oilers!!


----------



## MakeAPlay (Mar 10, 2017)

HBE said:


> She wasn't eligible in Semi's against JSerra, GB made sure she didn't play lol.  HB has a key defender back from concussion protocol too.  Will be a great game.  4:00 pm start Televised on Fox Sports Net.  Thought last time around JSerra was faster and bigger in the air and outplayed HB in 2nd half. Both JSerra goals scored in 2nd half. Should be a different game this time around, I hope.  Go Oilers!!


GB is such a jerk.  I am surprised that so many high quality families tolerate his crap.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Mar 10, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> GB is such a jerk.  I am surprised that so many high quality families tolerate his crap.


Agree.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Mar 10, 2017)

HBE said:


> She wasn't eligible in Semi's against JSerra, GB made sure she didn't play lol.  HB has a key defender back from concussion protocol too.  Will be a great game.  4:00 pm start Televised on Fox Sports Net.  Thought last time around JSerra was faster and bigger in the air and outplayed HB in 2nd half. Both JSerra goals scored in 2nd half. Should be a different game this time around, I hope.  Go Oilers!!


Is that tomorrow?  I want to check this out.


----------



## HBE (Mar 10, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> Is that tomorrow?  I want to check this out.


Yes Tomorrow


----------



## Zerodenero (Mar 11, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> GB is such a jerk.  I am surprised that so many high quality families tolerate his crap.


Different bird (for sure)....I'd guess that the players compartmentalize the bark,  (_I know a few who do_)


----------



## MakeAPlay (Mar 11, 2017)

Zerodenero said:


> Different bird (for sure)....I'd guess that the players compartmentalize the bark,  (_I know a few who do_)


My daughter could only handle it for 6 months or so.  He is a good trainer but she wanted a more tactful communicator.


----------



## Glen (Mar 11, 2017)

Despite the gripes about his direct style of play, his players that graduated this year had very good college careers.  I understand he has softened a bit now that he is a father.

Just because the subject has come up, I notice a lot of talk about how coaches talk to girl players, etc.  I don't really get it.  No one would complain if it was boys playing football (or soccer).  Should we demand the same tactfulness from our football coaches?  Maybe so,  but it seems like an odd double standard - one that doesn't prepare girls for the real world.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Mar 11, 2017)

Glen said:


> Despite the gripes about his direct style of play, his players that graduated this year had very good college careers.  I understand he has softened a bit now that he is a father.
> 
> Just because the subject has come up, I notice a lot of talk about how coaches talk to girl players, etc.  I don't really get it.  No one would complain if it was boys playing football (or soccer).  Should we demand the same tactfulness from our football coaches?  Maybe so,  but it seems like ad odd double standard - one that doesn't prepare girls for the real world.


Great point.  What I can tell you from my perspective boys playing football have much different incentives than a young girl playing soccer.  Not to mention that I wouldn't want my daughter to accept disrespectful and/or harsh behavior from ANY man not even her father.  To me that is a good lesson. For my son lots of issues can be dealt with in different ways than with his sister.  For us to not acknowledge the difference between boys and girls is to ignore one of the fundamental facts of human nature.  That's why after age 6 or 7 they have gender specific teams.   I'm a realist.

Regarding the coach that we were referencing my player asked me to switch her trainers.  When I asked her why SHE gave me the reasons (she was 12 or 13 at the time).


----------



## Striker17 (Mar 11, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> GB is such a jerk.  I am surprised that so many high quality families tolerate his crap.


Here is the intersting question- with the DA will he still want to coach JSerra since all his club girls can't play high school. 
He won't have his girls anymore- let's see if he lasts


----------



## Striker17 (Mar 11, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> Here is the intersting question- with the DA will he still want to coach JSerra since all his club girls can't play high school.
> He won't have his girls anymore- let's see if he lasts


Oh wait posted too soon.
Forgot his scam. He's telling families that if they are "scholarshipped" even $100 at JSerra they can play DA. 
Yes this is being said lol so he may in fact have is Blues girls


----------



## NoGoal (Mar 11, 2017)

Glen said:


> Despite the gripes about his direct style of play, his players that graduated this year had very good college careers.  I understand he has softened a bit now that he is a father.
> 
> Just because the subject has come up, I notice a lot of talk about how coaches talk to girl players, etc.  I don't really get it.  No one would complain if it was boys playing football (or soccer).  Should we demand the same tactfulness from our football coaches?  Maybe so,  but it seems like an odd double standard - one that doesn't prepare girls for the real world.


mix bag...some of his girls did well in college and some didn't.  Here are some of those Breakaway girls.
•Annie Alvarado-UCLA...I knew she would do well.  She was the most skilled player on that team
•Jordan Jesolva-Santa Clara impact player
•Nikki Martino-LMU and played a lot
•Cabria Turang-Utah played more as an upperclassmen
•Sydney Raguse played some at Michigan
•Sydney Zuccalotto-LMU, redshirt player and not playing much
•Taylor Vargo-Pepperdine quit after freshmen year
•Jill Messersmith-Boise St quit after  freshmen year


----------



## NoGoal (Mar 11, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> My daughter could only handle it for 6 months or so.  He is a good trainer but she wanted a more tactful communicator.


My DD did one private session and said, it was meh and never went back.

I have friends that grew up knowing GB.  They said, GB didn't play high level club soccer or college soccer.  His brother I heard was a great GK though and played for Cherif Zein.


----------



## HBE (Mar 11, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> My daughter could only handle it for 6 months or so.  He is a good trainer but she wanted a more tactful communicator.


Werd! I gotten the pleasure of coaching against him during a meaningless summer tournament where his team was playing up. Boy! if the parents could only here how he communicates with his U littles.  This is what they preach not to do during  National D License training lol.  Good for your DD not to stand for that.....


----------



## Glen (Mar 11, 2017)

As your list shows, excellent college players.  BTW - Jill Messersmith transferred, she didn't quit.  And Alvarado was with him the longest, why do you think she was the most skillful player on the team (other than perhaps Jesolva)?  Jesolva was the best player on SCU last year.  Coincidently, both were also responsible for beating USC last year.  Neither of them you would classify as "athletes."  My point . . . his ugly style (not his manner) seems to prepare girls to play college soccer.  BTW, what trainer would you recommend?

MAP - appreciate the response.  I don't necessarily disagree with you.  My question would be whether you would allow your son to accept disrespectful and/or harsh behavior from ANY man not even his father?  I get why you wouldn't allow it of your daughter.  And I would say that our kids are on separate teams because they are physically different.  I have trouble accepting the fact that our girls cannot mentally handle the same things we expect our boys to handle.  They don't play on different teams when they get jobs (unless they are physical jobs).


----------



## MakeAPlay (Mar 11, 2017)

Glen said:


> As your list shows, excellent college players.  BTW - Jill Messersmith transferred, she didn't quit.  And Alvarado was with him the longest, why do you think she was the most skillful player on the team (other than perhaps Jesolva)?  Jesolva was the best player on SCU last year.  Coincidently, both were also responsible for beating USC last year.  Neither of them you would classify as "athletes."  My point . . . his ugly style (not his manner) seems to prepare girls to play college soccer.  BTW, what trainer would you recommend?
> 
> MAP - appreciate the response.  I don't necessarily disagree with you.  My question would be whether you would allow your son to accept disrespectful and/or harsh behavior from ANY man not even his father?  I get why you wouldn't allow it of your daughter.  And I would say that our kids are on separate teams because they are physically different.  I have trouble accepting the fact that our girls cannot mentally handle the same things we expect our boys to handle.  They don't play on different teams when they get jobs (unless they are physical jobs).


Mentally I think that a woman can handle anything a man can.  The difference is that I think that at a young age women need to be coached differently than men.  I would tell my son to toughen up if they coach was good and if my son really wanted to play.  I would have an issue with any coach that demeans his players.  Leave that to the opposing fans.


----------



## NoGoal (Mar 11, 2017)

Glen said:


> As your list shows, excellent college players.  BTW - Jill Messersmith transferred, she didn't quit.  And Alvarado was with him the longest, why do you think she was the most skillful player on the team (other than perhaps Jesolva)?  Jesolva was the best player on SCU last year.  Coincidently, both were also responsible for beating USC last year.  Neither of them you would classify as "athletes."  My point . . . his ugly style (not his manner) seems to prepare girls to play college soccer.  BTW, what trainer would you recommend?


Not ALL were excellent college players! Refer to Vargo, Raguse and Zuccalotto.  Unless you think they were excellent college players, lmao!

The way you post Glen, it's as if you have skin in the game.  Are you one of the Baker Bros? I know from the old forum MB posted on it, but I forgot his alias.

Who would I recommend as trainers?  Vince Thomas at Eagles is a fantasic coach.  He played as a centerback at UCSB and I believe Tad Bobak was his head coach there.  He doesn't bark or joystick his players either.  I have seen him develop average players into very good players, good players into strong players and great players into YNT players. Probably the least talked about ECNL Girls DA DOC on this forum.

Skills training at ulittles, I would recommend privates with Matt Evans at Legends and/or attend Cheriff Zein's suchi clinic's.


----------



## NoGoal (Mar 11, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> Not ALL were excellent college players! Refer to Vargo, Raguse and Zuccalotto.  Unless you think they were excellent college players, lmao!
> 
> The way you post Glen, it's as if you have skin in the game.  Are you one of the Baker Bros? I know from the old forum MB posted on it, but I forgot his alias.
> 
> ...


And George Sipa/Carlos Guerrero skills ulittle clinics. Best about Sipa, Carlos and Cheriff....the cost was like $15-$20 for an hour session.


----------



## NoGoal (Mar 11, 2017)

I also like Hector Alcantar on the boys side.  Very tough coach though and will drop F bombs at times and not for everyone.  He also played for Cheriff Zein.  Plays true possession soccer and can develop his players without needing to recruit the best athletes to do so.


----------



## 2keepersandadefender (Mar 11, 2017)

Does anyone know how to access the live division 1 game at 4pm?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Mar 13, 2017)

Glen said:


> As your list shows, excellent college players.  BTW - Jill Messersmith transferred, she didn't quit.  And Alvarado was with him the longest, why do you think she was the most skillful player on the team (other than perhaps Jesolva)?  Jesolva was the best player on SCU last year.  Coincidently, both were also responsible for beating USC last year.  Neither of them you would classify as "athletes."  My point . . . his ugly style (not his manner) seems to prepare girls to play college soccer.  BTW, what trainer would you recommend?
> 
> MAP - appreciate the response.  I don't necessarily disagree with you.  My question would be whether you would allow your son to accept disrespectful and/or harsh behavior from ANY man not even his father?  I get why you wouldn't allow it of your daughter.  And I would say that our kids are on separate teams because they are physically different.  I have trouble accepting the fact that our girls cannot mentally handle the same things we expect our boys to handle.  They don't play on different teams when they get jobs (unless they are physical jobs).


Glen, did you know that Annie Alvarado was a recruited walkon at UCLA and got no money?  She was a talented player but she was used by the current coach (not the one that recruited her) as an example of what hard work can do.  She was a 3 year starter.


----------



## Legendary FC (Mar 30, 2017)

http://www.ocvarsity.com/articles/aquila-87276-game-goal.html

Does this player actually say that she likes to play direct?  The article says that she is going to Santa Clara.  They used to play possession soccer but now are extremely direct so I guess it is a good fit.  Any thoughts?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Mar 30, 2017)

Legendary FC said:


> http://www.ocvarsity.com/articles/aquila-87276-game-goal.html
> 
> Does this player actually say that she likes to play direct?  The article says that she is going to Santa Clara.  They used to play possession soccer but now are extremely direct so I guess it is a good fit.  Any thoughts?


My comment is that kickball sucks.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> My comment is that kickball sucks.


Maybe, but it sure is fun to watch.


----------



## gkrent (Mar 30, 2017)

OC varsity reporting shouldn't be taken too seriously


----------



## NoGoalItAll (Mar 30, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> My comment is that kickball sucks.


Who comments on their own posts using a different screen name?  Very odd.


----------



## Zerodenero (Mar 30, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> My comment is that kickball sucks.


In my armchair/qb opinion....for this years HS CIF D1 season, It was Los Al who exposed and exploited the weakness in playing boom ball..... Had it not been for JS's gritty, quick thinking YNT Goalie -  a set of steak knives would have been the prize (_ref: Glengarry GlennRoss - circa 1992)_


----------



## Legendary FC (Mar 30, 2017)

NoGoalItAll said:


> Who comments on their own posts using a different screen name?  Very odd.


Not sure who you are, but you are obviously a troll who has spoofed somebody's screen name.  Why not have some balls and post under your true screen name?  I know why, because you have been ID'd and don't want anyone to break you off for all of your smack talk.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2017)

Legendary FC said:


> Not sure who you are, but you are obviously a troll who has spoofed somebody's screen name.  Why not have some balls and post under your true screen name?  I know why, because you have been ID'd and don't want anyone to break you off for all of your smack talk.


Over in the off topic threads, we had a come to Jesus meeting this morning and some of us are going to try and be more civil. We will see how long we can last. Feels pretty good so far.


----------



## NoGoal (Mar 30, 2017)

Legendary FC said:


> http://www.ocvarsity.com/articles/aquila-87276-game-goal.html
> 
> Does this player actually say that she likes to play direct?  The article says that she is going to Santa Clara.  They used to play possession soccer but now are extremely direct so I guess it is a good fit.  Any thoughts?


Ladiesman123....does your DD really like playing direct?  Man, she should have committed to USC.


----------



## pulguita (Mar 30, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> Ladiesman123....does your DD really like playing direct?  Man, she should have committed to USC.


Yeah and Washington plays such a beautiful possession game.  Please, all you jokers list 5 characteristics of a possession oriented team?


----------



## Legendary FC (Mar 31, 2017)

pulguita said:


> Yeah and Washington plays such a beautiful possession game.  Please, all you jokers list 5 characteristics of a possession oriented team?


Is this a test and are you grading it?  Washington's coach does coach them to possess the ball.  Unfortunately they don't have all of the pieces yet to pull it off.  I can list you several teams that play possession.  I seem to remember you starting off last season saying that USC was a possession team.  Do you still believe that they play possession?


----------



## Legendary FC (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## Legendary FC (Mar 31, 2017)

This is what possession looks like.  The Thorns do a good job of it for the most part.  Other than Franch who holds the ball too long and basically lost the game.  The U23's play pretty direct.


----------



## pulguita (Mar 31, 2017)

Legendary FC said:


> Is this a test and are you grading it?  Washington's coach does coach them to possess the ball.  Unfortunately they don't have all of the pieces yet to pull it off.  I can list you several teams that play possession.  I seem to remember you starting off last season saying that USC was a possession team.  Do you still believe that they play possession?


You didn't answer the question and yes as a matter of fact they will be playing possession.  And just for clarification as to one of the 5 characteristics of a possession team - if you can't break a team down in the final third with combination play and some tiki taka you are NOT a possession team.  In fact you are a poser.  Painting the field for the first and second third of the field and then passing it to a forward that goes 1v1 to goal is NOT possession. Please notice a difference between putting a ball in behind the defender and going to goal 1v1 with keeper vs putting a ball forward where your forward has to beat 1 or 2 defenders 1v1 before going to goal.  In my book and the crew I hang with that is not possession. So now tell me who of your several teams play possession?


----------



## espola (Mar 31, 2017)

pulguita said:


> You didn't answer the question and yes as a matter of fact they will be playing possession.  And just for clarification as to one of the 5 characteristics of a possession team - if you can't break a team down in the final third with combination play and some tiki taka you are NOT a possession team.  In fact you are a poser.  Painting the field for the first and second third of the field and then passing it to a forward that goes 1v1 to goal is NOT possession. Please notice a difference between putting a ball in behind the defender and going to goal 1v1 with keeper vs putting a ball forward where your forward has to beat 1 or 2 defenders 1v1 before going to goal.  In my book and the crew I hang with that is not possession. So now tell me who of your several teams play possession?


Lighten up.  It's not bullfighting with a dozen media critics at every game criticizing your style.  Put the ball in the opponent's goal, and keep him from doing it to you, and the bull ends up dead.


----------



## pulguita (Mar 31, 2017)

I will start:
1.  Possession teams do not lose the ball on the dribble in the 1st and 2nd third.  They do not typically go 1v1 in the defensive third and only a tad more liberal in the middle third.


----------



## pulguita (Mar 31, 2017)

espola said:


> Lighten up.  It's not bullfighting with a dozen media critics at every game criticizing your style.  Put the ball in the opponent's goal, and keep him from doing it to you, and the bull ends up dead.


Ah espola you have to know the history of the discussion.   Everyone gave me shit cause USC won a National Championship and they didn't and then had to justify that it was a crappy win cause we didn't do it playing possession. Or that their particular daughter's team beat SC but yet again didn't win a Natty.


----------



## pulguita (Mar 31, 2017)

#2 Possession teams do not typically bypass the midfield.  If they do the ball has a very high probability of being a completed pass to their team mate.  It is not a 50/50 ball relying on the team mate to win it or a searching hopeful ball.


----------



## pulguita (Mar 31, 2017)

#3 Possession teams do not play "good defense" so we can win on a set piece or a corner kick.  Nor do they rely on flip throws.


----------



## NoGoalItAll (Mar 31, 2017)

#4 Wing backs, lots of wing backs.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 31, 2017)

pulguita said:


> Ah espola you have to know the history of the discussion.   Everyone gave me shit cause USC won a National Championship and they didn't and then had to justify that it was a crappy win cause we didn't do it playing possession. Or that their particular daughter's team beat SC but yet again didn't win a Natty.


Just post the picture of SC holding the trophy....like I always tell my DD.  The best way to silence the haters is to win the game!

Hell, 90% of the critics on this forum have never even played the game and couldn't coach a possession drill if they tried.


----------



## Legendary FC (Mar 31, 2017)

pulguita said:


> You didn't answer the question and yes as a matter of fact they will be playing possession.  And just for clarification as to one of the 5 characteristics of a possession team - if you can't break a team down in the final third with combination play and some tiki taka you are NOT a possession team.  In fact you are a poser.  Painting the field for the first and second third of the field and then passing it to a forward that goes 1v1 to goal is NOT possession. Please notice a difference between putting a ball in behind the defender and going to goal 1v1 with keeper vs putting a ball forward where your forward has to beat 1 or 2 defenders 1v1 before going to goal.  In my book and the crew I hang with that is not possession. So now tell me who of your several teams play possession?


Hey I like your candor.  We will see if USC plays possession fairly quickly.  Just off the top of my head, Stanford, Virginia, UCLA and Florida State are all college teams that play nice possession soccer.


----------



## Legendary FC (Mar 31, 2017)

Kicker4Life said:


> Just post the picture of SC holding the trophy....like I always tell my DD.  The best way to silence the haters is to win the game!
> 
> Hell, 90% of the critics on this forum have never even played the game and couldn't coach a possession drill if they tried.



http://www.usctrojans.com/sports/w-soccer/stats/2016-2017/final.html#GAME.BOX



Well some have played the game and some know what they saw.  So are you saying that holding up a championship trophy makes it all better?  I can think of 16 of them that earned it and the rest just road their coattails.  Yes USC did win the national title which is the goal.  Let's see what they do this year.


----------



## Legendary FC (Mar 31, 2017)

pulguita said:


> Ah espola you have to know the history of the discussion.   Everyone gave me shit cause USC won a National Championship and they didn't and then had to justify that it was a crappy win cause we didn't do it playing possession. Or that their particular daughter's team beat SC but yet again didn't win a Natty.


USC won the national championship which justifies everything.  I can't wait to hear the excuses and justifications when it doesn't work this year.  Last year they had a losing record to in state teams.  What is your justification for that?  Honestly they were a PK shootout away from going home and were it not for some snowy weather (and a team intentionally not clearing the snow and ice off the turf field) you wouldn't even have a leg to stand on.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2017)

Legendary FC said:


> USC won the national championship which justifies everything.  I can't wait to hear the excuses and justifications when it doesn't work this year.  Last year they had a losing record to in state teams.  What is your justification for that?  Honestly they were a PK shootout away from going home and were it not for some snowy weather (and a team intentionally not clearing the snow and ice off the turf field) you wouldn't even have a leg to stand on.


Lot of ifs there. Every champ has some good luck on there side.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 31, 2017)

Statistically the odds are against them.  There is only one school in NCAA Women's soccer history that has repeated.....UNC.  Give the girls a bit of credit for what they achieved!


----------



## Zerodenero (Mar 31, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Lot of ifs there. Every champ has some good luck on there side.


Was it "luck" that Jordan's bulls dominated in the 90's?...how bout Kobe's/lakers of the late 90's/00's?....was it "luck" that Brady's patriots have 5 rings?....is it "luck" that Kelley Slater has won 11 world championships?

Luck is being prepared and having the skill to capture luck when luck presents itself.


----------



## NoGoalItAll (Mar 31, 2017)

Not sure who, but someone has one of those inspirational posters hanging in their office . . . 

I won the lotto last week.  Everyone kept telling me it was luck.  Now I'm going to tell everyone that it was really skill and preparation.  Since I can afford it, maybe I'll get one of those posters and hang it on my wall.


----------



## The Driver (Mar 31, 2017)

Boy or Girl Alphas don't deal with lucky talk. They win because they worked for it. It's so mental yall


----------



## Zerodenero (Mar 31, 2017)

NoGoalItAll said:


> Not sure who, but someone has one of those inspirational posters hanging in their office . . .
> 
> I won the lotto last week.  Everyone kept telling me it was luck.  Now I'm going to tell everyone that it was really skill and preparation.  Since I can afford it, maybe I'll get one of those posters and hang it on my wall.


Lol....GoGettumCharger....This buds for you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2017)

Zerodenero said:


> Was it "luck" that Jordan's bulls dominated in the 90's?...how bout Kobe's/lakers of the late 90's/00's?....was it "luck" that Brady's patriots have 5 rings?....is it "luck" that Kelley Slater has won 11 world championships?
> 
> Luck is being prepared and having the skill to capture luck when luck presents itself.


You do understand the concept of "some"? Brady had a bunch of luck in the last Superbowl, would you agree?


----------



## The Driver (Mar 31, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You do understand the concept of "some"? Brady had a bunch of luck in the last Superbowl, would you agree?


 Brady had Check Downs and pre snap reads. Nothing to do with luck.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2017)

The Driver said:


> Brady had Check Downs and pre snap reads. Nothing to do with luck.


Maybe I should have said the Patriots, but you get what I am saying.


----------



## The Driver (Mar 31, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe I should have said the Patriots, but you get what I am saying.


Nope really I don't get luck at all.


----------



## Zerodenero (Mar 31, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe I should have said the Patriots, but you get what I am saying.


Comprehend what your sayin...yes.

Agree w/the "must be luck" mindset....no.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 31, 2017)

Zerodenero said:


> Comprehend what your sayin...yes.
> 
> Agree w/the "must be luck" mindset....no.


I'm sure you could pinpoint a play in every championship run that comes down to a play theat someone could call "lucky".  ( culmination of skill and opportunity)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2017)

Zerodenero said:


> Comprehend what your sayin...yes.
> 
> Agree w/the "must be luck" mindset....no.


Agreed


----------



## Justafan (Apr 1, 2017)

Legendary FC said:


> USC won the national championship which justifies everything.  I can't wait to hear the excuses and justifications when it doesn't work this year.  Last year they had a losing record to in state teams.  What is your justification for that?  Honestly they were a PK shootout away from going home and were it not for some snowy weather (and a team intentionally not clearing the snow and ice off the turf field) you wouldn't even have a leg to stand on.


So if they repeat, they play possession, but if not, they dont?  Very clever.  Look, people may have different definitions of "possession," "kickball," or "direct," but if you're implying that USC played kickball as in "kick & hope," as someone else here has described it, then you are wrong.

Did SC play tiki taka? No.  Was it the most sophisticated or aesthetically pleasing?  Maybe not, but to call it kick & hope is dishonest.  SC played a lot of possession through their mids (countless ground hugging passes through the seems from freeman to mills/Andrews, and trust me if Freeman wanted to, she could kick it to the moon.  Countless times Prisock would dribble up the back line, fake off the forward, and get the ball to the mids or forwards). 

They also played a lot of possession through their forwards.  Pruitt, Johnson, and Anthony could all play with their backs to the goal and a lot of balls went through them (see game winner against Georgetown).  

What you saw against West Virginia was a very good and VERY athletic team and yes, SC had trouble playing the type of game they had played all year.  Shoot, even Barcelona has had trouble all season long with high pressure.  Yes, SC had to clear plenty of balls to relieve pressure (in fact Prisock cleared/booted some balls when she was not under much pressure, something she hadn't done all year, but I think the opponent had something to do about that). Even the second goal SC scored started with a clear from Andrews at the 18, which Pruitt chased down, and had the skill and composure to give Johnson a nice ball to handle and score from.  

What distinguished SC more than anything is that they had 3 very capable forwards who knew how to put the ball in the net.  Nobody in the country had anything close to that trio.  Thats why some of us on this board were so high on SC from the get go.  I've watched a lot of college soccer and there are a lot of so called top teams that would not have put that second goal in the net.  Pruitt's physical ability to win the ball, composure and skill to place a very good pass (under the circumstances) to Johnson, and Johnson's composure to put the ball in the net, could not have been accomplished by any other team in the nation.


----------



## Legendary FC (Apr 1, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Lot of ifs there. Every champ has some good luck on there side.


That is false.  Every champ has skill and an iron will.  Some are very fortunate.


----------



## Legendary FC (Apr 1, 2017)

Justafan said:


> So if they repeat, they play possession, but if not, they dont?  Very clever.  Look, people may have different definitions of "possession," "kickball," or "direct," but if you're implying that USC played kickball as in "kick & hope," as someone else here has described it, then you are wrong.
> 
> Did SC play tiki taka? No.  Was it the most sophisticated or aesthetically pleasing?  Maybe not, but to call it kick & hope is dishonest.  SC played a lot of possession through their mids (countless ground hugging passes through the seems from freeman to mills/Andrews, and trust me if Freeman wanted to, she could kick it to the moon.  Countless times Prisock would dribble up the back line, fake off the forward, and get the ball to the mids or forwards).
> 
> ...


I watched almost every game that the Trojans played and I would love to see video of them playing the ball on the ground against a decent team.  The truth is it isn't out there.  I give them all the credit in the world for winning.  Calling them a possession team or a team that plays possession is disingenuous at best and straight up false if you ask me.  We will get clarity on all of it in 5 months. 

If their forwards were so good why did the team have a losing record against California schools?  They can't even boss their own neighborhood.  That reminds me of the kid that was a tough guy at his private school but is a nobody when he comes home to his hood.

Please watch this game and enlighten me as to when they played more than kick and hope and thug ball.


----------



## NoGoal (Apr 1, 2017)

pulguita said:


> Yeah and Washington plays such a beautiful possession game.  Please, all you jokers list 5 characteristics of a possession oriented team?


Did I ever post UDub plays possession?  Nope!  They are a defensive counter attacking team.  At least I am not in denial of their style of play.  #haha


----------



## NoGoal (Apr 1, 2017)

Legendary FC said:


> This is what possession looks like.  The Thorns do a good job of it for the most part.  Other than Franch who holds the ball too long and basically lost the game.  The U23's play pretty direct.


I agree about US Soccer style of play.  Basically, high pressure direct soccer.


----------



## NoGoal (Apr 1, 2017)

Kicker4Life said:


> Just post the picture of SC holding the trophy....like I always tell my DD.  The best way to silence the haters is to win the game!
> 
> Hell, 90% of the critics on this forum have never even played the game and couldn't coach a possession drill if they tried.


Are you lost, because this is the adults thread.  Your ulittle 2003/2004 thread is a few clicks down!


----------



## Justafan (Apr 1, 2017)

Legendary FC said:


> I watched almost every game that the Trojans played and I would love to see video of them playing the ball on the ground against a decent team.  The truth is it isn't out there.  I give them all the credit in the world for winning.  Calling them a possession team or a team that plays possession is disingenuous at best and straight up false if you ask me.  We will get clarity on all of it in 5 months.
> 
> If their forwards were so good why did the team have a losing record against California schools?  They can't even boss their own neighborhood.  That reminds me of the kid that was a tough guy at his private school but is a nobody when he comes home to his hood.
> 
> Please watch this game and enlighten me as to when they played more than kick and hope and thug ball.



North Carolina and Stanford not good enough for you.  It may not be "possession" to your liking, but calling it "kick and hope" in order to create offense is simply wrong.  Clearing to relieve pressure is not the same as kicking it to an open space to create offense (at least consistently,though that may be the correct play in certain situations). 

So they lost some games, so what.  Barca lost to celta vigo recently, does that make celta better than Barca?

No, you will not get clarity in 5 months because we are talking specifically about last years team.  Every team is different and they may not be able to play possession through their forwards like they did last year. 

You're very smart in trying to pin SC on what they will look like this coming year, and you're probably right because in all likelihood, they will not be as good as last year.  Those three forwards playing together and having chemistry is going to be hard to repeat.  However, what we are discussing here is what type of game they played last year. 

Were they able to play their usual game against West Virginia (or Georgetown for that matter), No.   However, neither was WV or Gtown.

Talking about UCLA last year, yes they could possess nicely the first 2/3, but were awful in the final 1/3 after Jenkins went down.  They have some nice pieces coming in (and I will be rooting for them, I'm an alum), but there is no guarantee they will be as good and effective as SC's trio from last year.  That trio, in college soccer, was special


----------



## NoGoal (Apr 1, 2017)

Justafan said:


> So if they repeat, they play possession, but if not, they dont?  Very clever.  Look, people may have different definitions of "possession," "kickball," or "direct," but if you're implying that USC played kickball as in "kick & hope," as someone else here has described it, then you are wrong.
> 
> Did SC play tiki taka? No.  Was it the most sophisticated or aesthetically pleasing?  Maybe not, but to call it kick & hope is dishonest.  SC played a lot of possession through their mids (countless ground hugging passes through the seems from freeman to mills/Andrews, and trust me if Freeman wanted to, she could kick it to the moon.  Countless times Prisock would dribble up the back line, fake off the forward, and get the ball to the mids or forwards).
> 
> ...


I disagree,  USC strength was not their forwards it was their backline and GK aka defense.  I watched USC play.  They have the thickest girls among the Pac12 teams and yes their are some thin players/team (UCLA).   Where am I going with this?  The players thickness is why they were the most physical team in the NATION last year.  There is a forward on USC who played on the same HS as my DD.  My DD heard This USC forward gained 30 pounds at USC.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Apr 1, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> Are you lost, because this is the adults thread.  Your ulittle 2003/2004 thread is a few clicks down!


Ladies and gentlemen....I give you one of the 90%!


----------



## NoGoal (Apr 1, 2017)

Justafan said:


> North Carolina and Stanford not good enough for you.  It may not be "possession" to your liking, but calling it "kick and hope" in order to create offense is simply wrong.  Clearing to relieve pressure is not the same as kicking it to an open space to create offense (at least consistently,though that may be the correct play in certain situations).
> 
> So they lost some games, so what.  Barca lost to celta vigo recently, does that make celta better than Barca?
> 
> ...


Huh, Pulguita who has a DD at USC posted they will play possession this year.  I hope he is right, if not......he will be called on the carpet!


----------



## NoGoal (Apr 1, 2017)

Kicker4Life said:


> Ladies and gentlemen....I give you one of the 90%!


Seriously, you need to stick to trying to figure out Girls DA!  Your kid hasn't even started the recruiting process yet.  Don't jump ahead of yourself thinking she will be playing college soccer, the more Pac12 soccer.  LMAO!


----------



## Kicker4Life (Apr 1, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> Seriously, you need to stick to trying to figure out Girls DA!  Your kid hasn't even started the recruiting process yet.  Don't jump ahead of yourself thinking she will be playing college soccer, the more Pac12 soccer.  LMAO!


She's 12....I'm not worried about it!  Let's try to stay on topic.


----------



## NoGoal (Apr 1, 2017)

Kicker4Life said:


> She's 12....I'm not worried about it!  Let's try to stay on topic.


Nah, you gave me crap....so, I am giving you crap right back.


----------



## Legendary FC (Apr 1, 2017)

Justafan said:


> North Carolina and Stanford not good enough for you.  It may not be "possession" to your liking, but calling it "kick and hope" in order to create offense is simply wrong.  Clearing to relieve pressure is not the same as kicking it to an open space to create offense (at least consistently,though that may be the correct play in certain situations).
> 
> So they lost some games, so what.  Barca lost to celta vigo recently, does that make celta better than Barca?
> 
> ...


We will get clarity in 5 months as the coach will have a chance to show what style he trains.  I know what style UCLA is committed to.  All of the evidence for last years USC team is on film and it is not pretty.  It wins domestically but what about internationally?  How many times did Fleming nutmeg USC defenders in that game.  I saw Mills, Freeman, Prisock and Molen all get megged in a HUGE game!  I saw UCLA stick to their style of play regardless of who they played.  Did you know that West Virginia was supposed to clear the snow off of the field when they played UCLA but intentionally did not?  Why do you think that they did that?

This is a good discussion and knowing that you are a Bruin at least lets me know you will try to be pragmatic about it.  I saw their games against Stanford and UNC and you are right Stanford did possess the ball but I was talking about USC.  The game against North Carolina was both teams playing as direct as a flight from LAX to John Wayne. 

I know that you think that those 3 forwards are better than what UCLA has coming in but you are quite mistaken.  Have you seen the current UCLA team play?  I respectfully submit that you haven't.  I have and will be watching again on Tuesday and USC wasn't better last year and won't even be in the same zip code this year and you don't have to trust me ask those that saw them in Vegas.

UCLA's possession game was all over the field including the final third.  I can't reveal any inside info unfortunately but they connect more passes in the 18 yard box than any team in college soccer even without Jenkins.  Their problem is that the formation that they played up until the USC game was drilled and designed with a 5'10 hammer named Darian destined to be at the end of it.  The coach changed tactics after they got shut out and they were never out scored again and those are the facts.

You are a Bruin and that I respect.  USC won a national championship and that I respect.  Their coach got his team to play a style that was good enough to win so I respect his ability to create chicken salad.  He has 3 years of his recruits on campus in July.  Let's see what masterpiece he creates.

Oh and I am an alum too.

GO BRUINS!


----------



## Legendary FC (Apr 1, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> I disagree,  USC strength was not their forwards it was their backline and GK aka defense.  I watched USC play.  They have the thickest girls among the Pac12 teams and yes their are some thin players/team (UCLA).   Where am I going with this?  The players thickness is why they were the most physical team in the NATION last year.  There is a forward on USC who played on the same HS as my DD.  My DD heard This USC forward gained 30 pounds at USC.


You forgot to mention that the 30 pounds was after she transferred from another D1 school.  Maybe they should cut back on the power lifting and training table (or is it a feedbag?) and work on passing the ball on the ground against good teams.

I do like that forward though.  Not sure why she came off the bench instead of starting.


----------



## NoGoal (Apr 1, 2017)

Legendary FC said:


> I do like that forward though.  Not sure why she came off the bench instead of starting.


Probably because they had a thicker girl at forward named Anthony.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2017)

Legendary FC said:


> You forgot to mention that the 30 pounds was after she transferred from another D1 school.  Maybe they should cut back on the power lifting and training table (or is it a feedbag?) and work on passing the ball on the ground against good teams.
> 
> I do like that forward though.  Not sure why she came off the bench instead of starting.


Yes, power lifting the championship trophy.


----------



## Legendary FC (Apr 1, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, power lifting the championship trophy.


Yeah they won.  They all might as well retire now.

http://www.usctrojans.com/sports/w-soccer/stats/2016-2017/final.html#GAME.BOX


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2017)

Legendary FC said:


> Yeah they won.  They all might as well retire now.
> 
> http://www.usctrojans.com/sports/w-soccer/stats/2016-2017/final.html#GAME.BOX


Is there some history I don't know about? 
Gotta give it to them, at least another 10 months.
 They deserve that.


----------



## NoGoal (Apr 1, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is there some history I don't know about?
> Gotta give it to them, at least another 10 months.
> They deserve that.


Well all know each other.  It's nothing more than friendly banter.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> Well all know each other.  It's nothing more than friendly banter.


Always fun.


----------



## Legendary FC (Apr 1, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is there some history I don't know about?
> Gotta give it to them, at least another 10 months.
> They deserve that.


Where have I heard that before?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2017)

Legendary FC said:


> Where have I heard that before?


IDK


----------



## Legendary FC (Apr 4, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> IDK


Lot's of history.  We have been on this forum for 7 years.  Not a lot of secrets between older posters.  Guys like Bernie have grown on me over time.  I don't always see eye to eye with him but I respect him and my dd thinks that his dd is a very good player and that is a huge compliment coming from her.  NG's daughter is fun to watch and sticks out like a purple dinosaur on her current team.  pulgita's dd has been one of my favorite players since the North County Boca days and YOP.

Take the long view.  Think end game.


----------



## gkrent (Apr 4, 2017)

Legendary FC said:


> Lot's of history.  We have been on this forum for 7 years.  Not a lot of secrets between older posters.  Guys like Bernie have grown on me over time.  I don't always see eye to eye with him but I respect him and my dd thinks that his dd is a very good player and that is a huge compliment coming from her.  NG's daughter is fun to watch and sticks out like a purple dinosaur on her current team.  pulgita's dd has been one of my favorite players since the North County Boca days and YOP.
> 
> Take the long view.  Think end game.


I wish I knew how some of the old forum names align with the new...


----------



## NoGoal (Apr 4, 2017)

gkrent said:


> I wish I knew how some of the old forum names align with the new...


I wonder what has become of a lot of the former forum members and their DDs in the 98 and 99 age group.


----------



## espola (Apr 4, 2017)

gkrent said:


> I wish I knew how some of the old forum names align with the new...


espola = espola


----------



## Legendary FC (Apr 4, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> I wonder what has become of a lot of the former forum members and their DDs in the 98 and 99 age group.


I like that you don't have to register to view threads.  I bet many didn't bother to register especially the lurkers.


----------



## Legendary FC (Apr 7, 2017)

Kicker4Life said:


> She's 12....I'm not worried about it!  Let's try to stay on topic.


Which is curious as to why you are worried about what is said about USC.  Let's go through the college recruiting process and start sniffing an offer and/or D1 college play before we start gettign opinionated on the subject.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Apr 7, 2017)

Legendary FC said:


> Which is curious as to why you are worried about what is said about USC.  Let's go through the college recruiting process and start sniffing an offer and/or D1 college play before we start gettign opinionated on the subject.


I see your starting to do your homework..... very nice.     My comment was strictly based off all the negativity and BS towards SC, DA and uLittles some of you love to perpetrate.  You guys/gals can dish it out but can't take it when it's given back....


----------



## Legendary FC (Apr 10, 2017)

Kicker4Life said:


> I see your starting to do your homework..... very nice.     My comment was strictly based off all the negativity and BS towards SC, DA and uLittles some of you love to perpetrate.  You guys/gals can dish it out but can't take it when it's given back....


Nope I didn't do any homework.  I came across a post from somebody who likely will never have a player play in college so you can back USC all you want.  The difference is I have something to dish.  You can say whatever you want to about the college game but you are are very ill informed so you sound like a dumbass to anyone who has a player who is about to play in college or is currently playing.  You are worried about GDA when to be quite honestly you should be worried about SAT.  It's funny to me because you pay more for little kid's soccer than I pay for D1 college!  It's funny because in 2-3 years reality is going to hit you in the head like a ton of bricks and all you are going to have is the memories of state cup.

Enjoy.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Apr 10, 2017)

Legendary FC said:


> Nope I didn't do any homework.  I came across a post from somebody who likely will never have a player play in college so you can back USC all you want.  The difference is I have something to dish.  You can say whatever you want to about the college game but you are are very ill informed so you sound like a dumbass to anyone who has a player who is about to play in college or is currently playing.  You are worried about GDA when to be quite honestly you should be worried about SAT.  It's funny to me because you pay more for little kid's soccer than I pay for D1 college!  It's funny because in 2-3 years reality is going to hit you in the head like a ton of bricks and all you are going to have is the memories of state cup.
> 
> Enjoy.


It's amazing you can see us little people from way up there in your Ivory tower.  Yes, I'm quite aware you don't do your homework....it is obvious based on your inaccurate posts regarding my position on GDA and my supposed expectations for my DD's future (who currently also has a 4.0 gpa which means about as much as playing DA when your in 6th grade).  So go enjoy your little game of mocking, insulting and plain ole trolling. It does say a lot about the type of person you are or more importantly are not. 

Should you wish to discuss my 12yr old any further, please feel free to DM me.  It's always better than highjacking threads so you can brag about how good your kid is.  Sorry that no one could do that for you growing up, but don't worry little buddy,  you're doing a good job of compensating!


----------



## HBE (Apr 10, 2017)

Size 13 foot


----------



## NoGoal (Apr 10, 2017)

Legendary FC said:


> Nope I didn't do any homework.  I came across a post from somebody who likely will never have a player play in college so you can back USC all you want.  The difference is I have something to dish.  You can say whatever you want to about the college game but you are are very ill informed so you sound like a dumbass to anyone who has a player who is about to play in college or is currently playing.  You are worried about GDA when to be quite honestly you should be worried about SAT.  It's funny to me because you pay more for little kid's soccer than I pay for D1 college!  It's funny because in 2-3 years reality is going to hit you in the head like a ton of bricks and all you are going to have is the memories of state cup.
> 
> Enjoy.


That was savage!


----------



## FrankySipes (Apr 19, 2017)

http://www.latimes.com/socal/daily-pilot/sports/tn-dpt-sp-edison-girls-soccer-kerry-crooks-20170419-story.html

May not be the winningest coach in OC, but has positively impacted the lives of hundreds of girls over the past 25 years.


----------

